# Enduro Rennen '21/'22 Sammelthread + Diskussion



## nanananaMADMAN (2. Februar 2021)

*Eingangsbeitrag wird immer wieder aktualisiert*

Moin,

hier gibt's die Fortsetzung des Fadens zu den (größtenteils abgesagten) Veranstaltungen 2020 in Europa.

Alle Infos zu Rennveranstaltungen aus dem Enduro-Bereich, Absagen, Verschiebung von Terminen, Anmeldungsmodalitäten sowie Austausch zur Teilnahme (oder zu vergangenen Teilnahmen à la "Opa erzählt vom Krieg") dürfen hier rein.


*Enduro One: *erste Termine für 2022 klick 


*Swiss Enduro Series (SES) *mit 5 Terminen von Juni - August 2022


*3-Länder-Enduro* als Einzelevent, 26.-28.2022


*Trailpartie* in Österreich, noch keine Termine für 2022 (Stand Jan.'22), bis dato nur Newsletteranmeldung dazu möglich. klick 


*Trophee Enduro des Alpes *klick


*BC Endurotour in Frankreich *klick


*Bold Enduro Helveti' Cup: *noch keine Termine für 2022 (Stand Jan.'22) klick 


*Ceska Enduro Serie* in Tschechien hat einen vielversprechenden Kalender veröffentlicht.


*Blinduro Serie *in Tschechien ("blind racing"): Die Daten hier im Thread, der Internet-Auftritt bis jetzt nur bei facebook und Instagram.


*Hörnli Trailjagd* in Arosa Lenzerheide 15.-17.Juli '22 und *Knödljagd* in Gröden 02.-04. Sept. '22.
Die *Schnitzeljagd* wird es leider so nicht mehr geben.

Soweit die Sammlung erster geplanter (Serien-)Rennen, freue mich über Ergänzungen, Geheimtipps oder Neuigkeiten zu Corona-bedingten Änderungen. 


Cheers und ne tolle und vor allem spaßige und verletzungsfreie Saison!


----------



## Rupertirider (2. Februar 2021)

Zwar mehr Gaudiveranstaltung als Rennen, aber die Schnitzeljagd in Sölden soll heuer am 12. Juni stattfinden.
Der zweite Teil der "Serie", die Hörnli Trailjagd in Arosa am 26. Juni und die Knödeljagd in Gröden am 04. September.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLangfinger (2. Februar 2021)

Ich kopiere mal den Text von der Helvetic Cup 2021 hier rein:

Nach der Absage des Bold Enduro Helveti’Cup im vergangenen Jahr sind wir motiviert für 2021 wieder einen Schritt nach vorne zu machen und diese einmalige Enduro Rennserie wieder aufleben zu lassen. Unter grossem Engagement aller Beteiligten, freut es Bold Cycles zusammen mit den Organisatoren des Bold Enduro Helveti’Cup’s, die Daten für die kommende Rennsaison bekannt zu geben.

RENNSERIE BOLD ENDURO HELVETI’CUP 2021​17.07.2021 - Rock the Besso -  Zinal (VS)
01.08.2021 - Enduro des Monts Jura - Lelex (FR)
14-15.08.2021 - EquinoXX Enduro Bike - Delémont (JU)
04.09.2021 - ChauXmont Super D - Hauterive (NE)


Du planst an der ganzen Rennserie teilzunehmen? Dann hast du die einmalige Gelegenheit dich an der Vor-Anmeldung vom 19. März 2021 ab 16:00 online auf www.helveticup.com für alle vier Rennen anzumelden. Sei flink, denn die Voranmeldungen für alle vier Läufe gleichzeitig ist auf 50 Fahrerinnen und Fahrer limitiert. Bist du unter den ersten 10 Anmeldungen sicherst du dir zudem ein Bold T-Shirt was wir dir zusammen mit der Startnummer zukommen lassen.

Weitere Informationen über die Rennserie und über Einzelanmeldungen zu den verschiedenen Rennen gibt’s in Kürze auf unseren Websites.


----------



## LarsLangfinger (2. Februar 2021)

Und natürlich danke für den faden!


----------



## nanananaMADMAN (3. Februar 2021)

LarsLangfinger schrieb:


> Und natürlich danke für den faden!


Irgendwer muss es ja machen. 

Hab ich das richtig auf dem Schirm, dass du so ziemlich jedes in Europa stattfindende Rennen mitfahren willst?


----------



## F124 (3. Februar 2021)

In Tschechien gibts neben der CES noch die Blinduro Serie:


----------



## LarsLangfinger (3. Februar 2021)

nanananaMUDMAN schrieb:


> Irgendwer muss es ja machen.
> 
> Hab ich das richtig auf dem Schirm, dass du so ziemlich jedes in Europa stattfindende Rennen mitfahren willst?


Ne, sieht nur so aus. Die E1 und TT fahre ich ziemlich sicher so wie es aussieht, dann eben noch ein paar vereinzelte Rennen die in mein Terminplan passen und nicht mit anderen Terminen kollidieren - und alles natürlich unter Vorbehalt. Muss aber dazu sagen das ich beruflich viel in Europa unterwegs bin und ausserhalb von Corona zwischen Norditalien und Deutschland pendel, so kombinieren wir gerne mal ein paar Wochenendtrips mit den beruflichen Part.


----------



## LarsLangfinger (3. Februar 2021)

Also die Blinduros im September und Mai würden mich schon reizen, sieht spassig aus. Und einen Terminkonflikt habe ich da noch nicht. Wird dann eine apontane Sache.


----------



## nanananaMADMAN (3. Februar 2021)

LarsLangfinger schrieb:


> Also die Blinduros im September und Mai würden mich schon reizen, sieht spassig aus. Und einen Terminkonflikt habe ich da noch nicht. Wird dann eine apontane Sache.


Same same, das klingt ziemlich gut. Die ganzen Termine mit einander zu koordinieren und dann noch mit der Urlaubsplanung abzustimmen wird da wirklich zur Herausforderung. 


LarsLangfinger schrieb:


> Muss aber dazu sagen das ich beruflich viel in Europa unterwegs bin und ausserhalb von Corona zwischen Norditalien und Deutschland pendel, so kombinieren wir gerne mal ein paar Wochenendtrips mit den beruflichen Part.


Kann ich gut verstehen, auf der Strecke gibt's ja auch genug Anlässe, mal einen Zwischenstopp zum Radeln zu machen.


----------



## Patrice_F (3. Februar 2021)

Davos Enduro Team am 2.-4. Sept 2021. Schon ausgebucht, aber man kann noch auf die Warteliste.


----------



## LarsLangfinger (3. Februar 2021)

Jetzt wo Riva del Garda abgesagt ist, werde ich (sofern es Corona zulässt) an der Enduro X Susice (https://www.enduroxrace.cz/en/) teilnehmen.

@nanananaMUDMAN hatte mir letzte Woche tatsächlich alle Termine rausgeschrieben um ein Überblick zu behalten, während einer Pandemie bringt das auch null wie ich gerade lerne  Bis auf die E1 und Klinovec habe ich mich auch noch nirgends fest angemeldet, aber ich werde das nun auch eher spontan handhaben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## imkreisdreher (5. Februar 2021)

Die Cannondale Enduro Tour heißt jetzt Bike Components Enduro Tour und findet am
16. Mai in Mollau/Bussang
12. & 13. Juni Enduro de la Semoy
5. Septemper in Bussang/Saint-Maurice
12. Septemper in Sainte Marie aux Mines
statt


----------



## HarzEnduro (14. Mai 2021)

TT Harz wurde jetzt auf den 25.-26.06. verschoben. Ich finde das gut, denn am 05.06. bekomme ich meine 2. Impfung. Da hätte ich die TT absagen müssen.


----------



## Cpt_Oranksch (14. Mai 2021)

niconj schrieb:


> TT Harz wurde jetzt auf den 25.-26.06. verschoben. Ich finde das gut, denn am 05.06. bekomme ich meine 2. Impfung. Da hätte ich die TT absagen müssen.


Ich drück Dir die Daumen, freu mich schon auf den Bericht. Nächstes Jahr bin ich auch dabei.


----------



## fr-andi (14. Mai 2021)

niconj schrieb:


> Da hätte ich die TT absagen müssen.


warum?


----------



## HarzEnduro (14. Mai 2021)

fr-andi schrieb:


> warum?


Nebenwirkungen nach der zweiten Biontec Impfung sollen wohl nicht ohne sein und man muss wohl am ersten Tag einige Strecken im Training gefahren sein um mitmachen zu dürfen.


----------



## fr-andi (14. Mai 2021)

niconj schrieb:


> Nebenwirkungen nach der zweiten Biontec Impfung sollen wohl nicht ohne sein und man muss wohl am ersten Tag einige Strecken im Training gefahren sein um mitmachen zu dürfen.


Würd ich null davon abhängig machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (14. Mai 2021)

fr-andi schrieb:


> Würd ich null davon abhängig machen


Ich schon, denn mich hat es ganz schön runter gezogen nach der ersten.


----------



## LEmpereur (14. Mai 2021)

Das ist mit biontech ist total unterschiedlich... 
Ich und meine Frau hatten bei der 2m Impfung gar nichts....


----------



## Cpt_Oranksch (14. Mai 2021)

niconj schrieb:


> Ich schon, denn mich hat es ganz schön runter gezogen nach der ersten.


Bei meinen Eltern war es nach der zweiten auch etwas schlimmer. Waren 2 Tage lang völlig platt.
Aber da das Rennen verschoben ist, kann es Dir ja eh wurscht sein.


----------



## nanananaMADMAN (14. Mai 2021)

niconj schrieb:


> TT Harz wurde jetzt auf den 25.-26.06. verschoben. Ich finde das gut, denn am 05.06. bekomme ich meine 2. Impfung. Da hätte ich die TT absagen müssen.


Wäre dann zeitgleich mit der E1 in Rossbach (wenn das Rennen denn stattfindet), da werden sich sicher einige entscheiden müssen.


----------



## HarzEnduro (14. Mai 2021)

nanananaMADMAN schrieb:


> Wäre dann zeitgleich mit der E1 in Rossbach (wenn das Rennen denn stattfindet), da werden sich sicher einige entscheiden müssen.


Ich bin ja schon froh, dass ich dieses Jahr überhaupt etwas fahren kann.


----------



## nanananaMADMAN (14. Mai 2021)

niconj schrieb:


> Ich bin ja schon froh, dass ich dieses laut überhaupt etwas fahren kann.


Mein Mental-Coach und ich konzentrieren uns voll auf die zweite Jahreshälfte.


----------



## SportBikeExpert (15. Mai 2021)

Rupertirider schrieb:


> Zwar mehr Gaudiveranstaltung als Rennen, aber die Schnitzeljagd in Sölden soll heuer am 12. Juni stattfinden.
> Der zweite Teil der "Serie", die Hörnli Trailjagd in Arosa am 26. Juni und die Knödeljagd in Gröden am 04. September.


Ich denke sicherlich eine der Besten Veranstaltungen im Gesamtpaket was der Holger Mayer da veranstaltet mit der Schnitzeljagd.


----------



## LarsLangfinger (15. Mai 2021)

Hat schon jemand was bezüglich dem Rennen der CES in Klinovec gehört? Einreise aus DE nach CZ ist ja momentan eher solala, wie sieht man das Vorort?


----------



## nanananaMADMAN (19. Mai 2021)

nanananaMADMAN schrieb:


> Rossbach (wenn das Rennen denn stattfindet)


Findet nicht statt...
E1-Rennwochenende in Rossbach am 26./27.06. abgesagt.






						Enduro One 2021 – Rossbach pausiert, Wipperfürth ist am Start.
					






					www.enduro-one.com


----------



## ccpirat (21. Mai 2021)

LarsLangfinger schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand was bezüglich dem Rennen der CES in Klinovec gehört? Einreise aus DE nach CZ ist ja momentan eher solala, wie sieht man das Vorort?



Findet statt.

Die CZ-Enduro Serie startet dieses WE.
Leider konnte ich dort nicht hin, da es ein Beherbungsverbot in CZ gibt und mir 4h Fahrt zu viel sind....

Aber Klinovec ist von mir nur 2h, da war Pendeln eh geplant.
Zur Zeit darf man ja für 12h rüber.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 283425 (22. Juni 2021)

Was das 3L-Enduro früher (2013) gekostet hat:
"Die Startgebühr beträgt 40 € + 20 € für die Lifttickets für zwei Tage."








						3-Länder-Enduro: Trailspaß in Nauders und Reschen
					

Im Dreiländereck rund um den Reschenpass treffen sich sich Österreich, Italien und die Schweiz und eröffnen ein traumhaftes Mountainbike-Revier. Die Region lädt am 7. und 8. September 2013 ein zum ersten 3-Länder-Enduro. Alle Singletrail-Fans aufgepasst: Es sind noch Restplätze vorhanden!




					www.bike-magazin.de


----------



## XLS (22. Juni 2021)

.... die Bikes waren früher auch viel günstiger 🤔
Früher war halt alles besser!


----------



## hellmono (22. Juni 2021)

Genau, früher mit 68° Lenkwinkel, 26" und bescheidenen Federelementen war die Welt noch gut. Wobei, Spaß hat es dennoch gemacht.

Das Liftticket alleine kostet übrigens für 3 Tage schon 85€


----------



## onkel_c (28. Juni 2021)

XLS schrieb:


> Früher war halt alles besser!


ja, und vor allem man ist auf einer scheibe gefahren!


----------



## Wurzelhüpfer (29. Juli 2021)

Hallo Zusammen,

weiß jemand was ein Startplatz beim EWS100 bzw EWS80 ungefähr kostet? Fährt jemand mit?






						EWS Race Entry
					






					race-entry.enduroworldseries.com
				




...Once you start the registration process, you will have 10 minutes to complete and pay for your race entry/entries. If you do not complete and pay for your entries within the 10 minute deadline, your race selection(s) will be deleted and released and you may lose your chance to register for a race(s)...


----------



## fr-andi (29. Juli 2021)

Wurzelhüpfer schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> weiß jemand was ein Startplatz beim EWS100 bzw EWS80 ungefähr kostet? Fährt jemand mit?
> 
> ...


glaube so 120Pfund


----------



## nanananaMADMAN (17. August 2021)

Die E1 in St. Johann am 28./29. August ist auch abgesagt worden.

Am selben Wochenende ist ja auch die 3-Länder-TrailTrophy, hat da jemand was in die Richtung gehört?


----------



## Patrice_F (17. August 2021)

Uff, also ich ging immer davon aus, dass alles stattfindet. TT Reschen würde mich auch brennend interessieren, da ich nur noch bis Donnerstag die Unterkunft stornieren kann!

Glaube kaum, dass die jetzt 10 Tage davor noch absagen!?


----------



## LarsLangfinger (18. August 2021)

Meine Hand würde ich dafür nicht ins Feuer legen…


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpessartFuchs (18. August 2021)

LarsLangfinger schrieb:


> Meine Hand würde ich dafür nicht ins Feuer legen…


Naja, TT bzw 3 Länder Enduro ging letztes Jahr ja auch…. Wir fahren auf jedenfall hin, ansonsten isses ein schöner Urlaub..


----------



## Patrice_F (18. August 2021)

Aber so langsam müssten die Infos für nächste Woche mal kommen oder? Hatte mal jemand Kontakt mit dem Veranstalter?


----------



## Deleted 283425 (18. August 2021)

Bike Projects GmbH
Goethestr. 2
D-40878 Ratingen
E-Mail: [email protected]
Tel.: 02102-883 75 61
Thomas Schlecking






						Impressum/Datenschutzerklärung - Trail Trophy
					






					www.trailtrophy.eu


----------



## Patrice_F (18. August 2021)

Hab ein Mail geschrieben und bereits Antwort erhalten: findet definitiv statt. Unterlagen sollten heute oder morgen verschickt werden.

gruss


----------



## nanananaMADMAN (18. August 2021)

Patrice_F schrieb:


> Hab ein Mail geschrieben und bereits Antwort erhalten: findet definitiv statt. Unterlagen sollten heute oder morgen verschickt werden.
> 
> gruss


Sind inzwischen angekommen, wenn's jetzt nicht noch das ganze Wochenende durchschüttet, bin ich wunschlos glücklich.


----------



## Symion (30. August 2021)

Fahrt wer nächste Woche nach Bussang zum Rennen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpessartFuchs (30. August 2021)

nanananaMADMAN schrieb:


> Sind inzwischen angekommen, wenn's jetzt nicht noch das ganze Wochenende durchschüttet, bin ich wunschlos glücklich.


Das Wetter hatte ja großteils gepasst…


----------



## nanananaMADMAN (30. August 2021)

SpessartFuchs schrieb:


> Das Wetter hatte ja großteils gepasst…


Jou, bis Samstagnachmittag sogar postkartentaugliches Kaiserwetter...
Daumen drücken für nen goldenen September in 3 Wochen am Geißkopf. 🤞


----------



## HermD21 (1. September 2021)

Symion schrieb:


> Fahrt wer nächste Woche nach Bussang zum Rennen?


Hi. Ein Kollege und ich sind ab Samstag in Bussang in Frankreich und fahren dort am Sonntag das Enduro rennen mit.


----------



## HermD21 (1. September 2021)

Symion schrieb:


> Fahrt wer nächste Woche nach Bussang zum Rennen?


Hi. Ein Kollege und ich sind ab Samstag in Bussang und fahren dort am Sonntag das Rennen mit. 
Grüße


----------



## Symion (1. September 2021)

HermD21 schrieb:


> Hi. Ein Kollege und ich sind ab Samstag in Bussang und fahren dort am Sonntag das Rennen mit.
> Grüße


Campt ihr? Werde wohl erst Samstag Nachmittag anrollen.


----------



## Paulk86 (1. September 2021)

Hey,
muss man bei dem Rennen in Bussang schon am Freitag seine Starnummer holen? in einer Email stand sowas drin. Ich wollte eigentlich erst am Sonntag früh anreisen.


----------



## HermD21 (2. September 2021)

Symion schrieb:


> Campt ihr? Werde wohl erst Samstag Nachmittag anrollen.


Wir haben uns ein Zimmer in bussang gemietet. Je nach Verkehr sollten wir auch Samstag Mittag ankommen und wollten schon mal bisschen die Gegend erkunden. Man kann sich ja kurz schließen und zusammen ne Runde am Samstag drehen.


----------



## HermD21 (2. September 2021)

Paulk86 schrieb:


> Hey,
> muss man bei dem Rennen in Bussang schon am Freitag seine Starnummer holen? in einer Email stand sowas drin. Ich wollte eigentlich erst am Sonntag früh anreisen.


Ich meine auf der Seite gelesen zu haben, dass man die Sonntag um 7.30 morgens  am Start abholen soll.


----------



## nanananaMADMAN (29. September 2021)

E1 in Bad Endbach Mitte Oktober ist auch vom Tisch:


> Der geplante E1 Tourstopp am 16./17. Oktober in Bad Endbach kann leider nicht stattfinden, da bis zur Fristsetzung keine Genehmigung der dortigen Behörden in Aussicht gestellt wurde und damit die Vorbereitungszeit für die Bad Endbacher nicht mehr ausreicht.








						Enduro One zu Gast in der Olympiastadt Innsbruck
					






					enduro-one.com
				




Wundert mich, dass es da solche Unterschiede zwischen den Veranstaltern bzw. wohl auch zwischen den Behörden vor Ort gibt, z.B. im Vergleich zur TrailTrophy.


----------



## umpalumpa1 (4. Oktober 2021)

nanananaMADMAN schrieb:


> E1 in Bad Endbach Mitte Oktober ist auch vom Tisch:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Finde die Kommunikation der Enduro One Orga leider etwas schwach.
Hatte mir den Zeitrahmen für die Anmeldung aufgeschrieben und wenn man nun über Google sucht oder auch auf der Website findet man nirgendwo die Info, dass es abgesagt wird. Nur falls man zufällig über diesen Artikel zu Innsbruck stolpert und diesen bis zum Ende liest.
Zumindest am Tag des Anmeldungsstarts könnte man das ja unter "News" etwas prominenter platzieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nanananaMADMAN (5. Oktober 2021)

umpalumpa1 schrieb:


> Finde die Kommunikation der Enduro One Orga leider etwas schwach.
> Hatte mir den Zeitrahmen für die Anmeldung aufgeschrieben und wenn man nun über Google sucht oder auch auf der Website findet man nirgendwo die Info, dass es abgesagt wird. Nur falls man zufällig über diesen Artikel zu Innsbruck stolpert und diesen bis zum Ende liest.
> Zumindest am Tag des Anmeldungsstarts könnte man das ja unter "News" etwas prominenter platzieren.


Volle Zustimmung, habe auch aktiv danach gesucht und die Artikel durchgepflügt. Nachdem vor dem 04.10. keine Mail kam, war's ja dann klar...
Ich kann verstehen, dass es sich besser anfühlt das tatsächlich stattgefundene Rennen zu feiern statt die Saison mit ner Absage zu beenden, aber ein bissl prominenterer Hinweis wäre nett gewesen. 

Kann nur besser werden nächstes Jahr.


----------



## onkel_c (13. Oktober 2021)

nanananaMADMAN schrieb:


> Wundert mich, dass es da solche Unterschiede zwischen den Veranstaltern bzw. wohl auch zwischen den Behörden vor Ort gibt, z.B. im Vergleich zur TrailTrophy.


naja die TT arbeitet ja auch mit max. 400-450 Startern, je nach aktueller Lage vor Ort. Die Enduro One möchte ja immer 700-800 Starter haben, da die Rennen sich sonst nicht 'rechnen'. In Innsbruck ist die Rechnung wohl nicht aufgegangen.

In Hessen wären aber auch Veranstaltungen mit 500 Startern + pandemiebedingt nicht ohne entsprechende Maßnahmen/Konzept/.... durchführbar gewesen zu besagtem Zeitpunkt!  Ob das für den Veranstalter vor Ort zu leisten ist, ist eine andere Frage.
Endbach ist klein und hat wenig Manpower. Da wird es halt schnell eng...


----------



## nanananaMADMAN (9. Dezember 2021)

Erste Termine fürs kommende Jahr:













						SEASON 22 | Swiss Enduro Series
					

Mach dich bereit für die nächste Swiss Enduro Series Saison! Wir haben einen vollen Kalender mit Rennen in der Ganzen Schweiz für dich bereit.




					www.swissenduro.ch
				















						Events | T-Mobile Czech Enduro Serie
					

Events of T-Mobile Czech Enduro Serie in 2021. Race, Hobby, Newbie, Grom a Rookie.




					www.enduroserie.cz


----------



## LarsLangfinger (10. Dezember 2021)

Die Trophee Enduro des Alpes hat seine Anmeldephase auch schon seit längerem geöffnet:






						Trophée Enduro des Alpes | Le meilleur du VTT Enduro dans les Alpes
					






					endurodesalpes.com
				




Leider nur auf französisch


----------



## LarsLangfinger (10. Dezember 2021)

nanananaMADMAN schrieb:


> Erste Termine fürs kommende Jahr:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1385288


Die SES hat es aufjedenfall in sich. Das ist ja tiefstes Alpengebiet, vorallem Leukerbad, Aletsch und Airolo.


----------



## LarsLangfinger (1. Januar 2022)

Enduro Rennen in Megeve, da hängt die UCI drin, könnte also ein EWS Qualifier sein






						MB Enduro - The MB Race's 5 timed stages event!
					

The MB Enduro is the 5 timed stages event of the MB Race! This race takes place on Sunday, 27th 2021 at the depeature of Megève.




					mb-race.com


----------



## Arcbound (1. Januar 2022)

Coole Sache!
Aber interessanter Punkt der bei Pinkbike aufkam: Wie ist das denn aktuell mit Prototypen im WC? Da gibt's doch eigentlich eine Frist, dass die Bikes irgendwann auch der Öffentlichkeit verfügbar sein müssen? Oder gilt das nur für Trade-Teams?

EDIT: Ich lass das zur allgemeinen Belustigung einfach mal hier stehen. Danke @nanananaMADMAN 🥴


----------



## nanananaMADMAN (1. Januar 2022)

Arcbound schrieb:


> Coole Sache!
> Aber interessanter Punkt der bei Pinkbike aufkam: Wie ist das denn aktuell mit Prototypen im WC? Da gibt's doch eigentlich eine Frist, dass die Bikes irgendwann auch der Öffentlichkeit verfügbar sein müssen? Oder gilt das nur für Trade-Teams?


Ui, das scheinen heftige Silvester-Nachwirkungen zu sein. 
Wenn du mit Prototypen die Beine von @LarsLangfinger und mit WC Hobby-Endurorennen meinst: ja, ist erstaunlicherweise zugelassen.


----------



## Arcbound (1. Januar 2022)

nanananaMADMAN schrieb:


> Ui, das scheinen heftige Silvester-Nachwirkungen zu sein.
> Wenn du mit Prototypen die Beine von @LarsLangfinger und mit WC Hobby-Endurorennen meinst: ja, ist erstaunlicherweise zugelassen.


Ah lol, hab ich direkt im falschen Thread geantwortet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jr.tobi87 (2. Januar 2022)

Jemand schon was von der E1 gehört?

Da ist es zur Zeit erstaunlich still...


----------



## Colonel Hogan (2. Januar 2022)

jr.tobi87 schrieb:


> Jemand schon was von der E1 gehört?
> 
> Da ist es zur Zeit erstaunlich still...


Ich geh davon aus das die E1 Serie, zumindest was die Rennen auf deutschem Boden betrifft, wie der deutschen Corona Hysterie zum Opfer fällt.


----------



## SpessartFuchs (2. Januar 2022)

jr.tobi87 schrieb:


> Jemand schon was von der E1 gehört?
> 
> Da ist es zur Zeit erstaunlich still...


Mit welcher Planungssicherheit in der aktuellen Lage sollte ein Verein arbeiten können? 

Die Rennen/ Genehmigungen von Forst, Landratsamt/ Buchen der Rettungskräfte  usw werden im Vorfeld von einem Verein (Veranstalter) getätigt und bezahlt. 
 Die Arbeiten dafür gehen teilweise schon 9 Monate vor Termin los..

Das macht niemand mit ner gewissen Sicherheit.


----------



## Arcbound (2. Januar 2022)

Ich "befürchte" das wird dieses Jahr ein saures Jahr für Rennen in Deutschland. Noch mehr als 2021. Keine TT mehr, E1 realistisch betrachtet auch nicht. Ein paar einzelne Veranstaltungen sind zwar schon angekündigt, aber das sind auch eher kleine bzw. sehr lokale Events.
Bin aber auch irgendwie gar nicht böse drüber. Werde dafür wieder 1-2 Bikeurlaube mehr machen können und Wochenendtrips.


----------



## LarsLangfinger (2. Januar 2022)

Welche lokalen Events sind denn angekündigt?

Mein Gefühl sagt mir das von der E1 nix großartiges kommen wird, dafür war das letzte Jahr zu ernüchternd. Wiederum denke ich mir aber, das es im Downhill Bereich ja auch schon Planungen und dicke Rennkalender gibt, warum ist das im Enduro nicht auch möglich? Man muss ja nicht in Frammersbach oder Wipperfürth rumeiern, wo die schon alleine der Name „Bürokratie“ ins Gewicht brüllt. Man könnte ja Bikepark Strecken oder Strecken die für den IXS Cup zugelassen sind ein wenig abändern, aber dafür ist der Endurosport anscheinend zu schwach, was ja eigentlich überraschend ist bei den Verkaufszalen. Aber naja, wer bin ich schon mir anzumaßen was möglich ist und was nicht.


----------



## Arcbound (2. Januar 2022)

LarsLangfinger schrieb:


> Welche lokalen Events sind denn angekündigt?


Es gibt zumindest für die Mad East ein Datum. Muss zugeben, das ist nicht wirklich eine Ankündigung 😅
Ansonsten gibt es tatsächlich nur "Absichtserklärungen", das hatte ich dann etwas falsch noch in Erinnerung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Colonel Hogan (3. Januar 2022)

Interessant für alle die in Grenznähe zu Frankreich/Vogesen wohnen ist die bc Endurotour. 
Die versprechen zumindest mal auf Instagram das es 2022 was gibt. 




			https://www.instagram.com/p/CYMlv6WMx01/?utm_medium=copy_link


----------



## LarsLangfinger (3. Januar 2022)

Ja, wenn die E1 abgesagt wird muss man in den Nachbarländern schauen. CES hat immerhin drei Grenznahe rennen, die SES ist ja eher Südlich und Zentral angelegt und neben der BCE gibt es noch die Trophee des Alps, obwohl die BC Enduro auch im letzten Jahren ein paar Orte in der französischen Pampa hatte.

Was auch noch pending ist, ist der Belgian Enduro Cup.


----------



## HermD21 (3. Januar 2022)

Colonel Hogan schrieb:


> Interessant für alle die in Grenznähe zu Frankreich/Vogesen wohnen ist die bc Endurotour.
> Die versprechen zumindest mal auf Instagram das es 2022 was gibt.
> 
> 
> ...


Ist eine sehr gute und anstrengende Rennserie. War letztes Jahr in Bussang mit dabei. Hat richtig Spaß gemacht. Kann ich jedem nur empfehlen.


----------



## jr.tobi87 (4. Januar 2022)

LarsLangfinger schrieb:


> Welche lokalen Events sind denn angekündigt?
> 
> Mein Gefühl sagt mir das von der E1 nix großartiges kommen wird, dafür war das letzte Jahr zu ernüchternd. Wiederum denke ich mir aber, das es im Downhill Bereich ja auch schon Planungen und dicke Rennkalender gibt, warum ist das im Enduro nicht auch möglich? Man muss ja nicht in Frammersbach oder Wipperfürth rumeiern, wo die schon alleine der Name „Bürokratie“ ins Gewicht brüllt. Man könnte ja Bikepark Strecken oder Strecken die für den IXS Cup zugelassen sind ein wenig abändern, aber dafür ist der Endurosport anscheinend zu schwach, was ja eigentlich überraschend ist bei den Verkaufszalen. Aber naja, wer bin ich schon mir anzumaßen was möglich ist und was nicht.



Gut zusammengefasst, lassen wir uns überraschen. Ansonsten vielleicht 2023 wieder...


----------



## ChaosSpeed31 (5. Januar 2022)

Zwar nur ein Einzelrennen, aber wenigstens eins


----------



## DaveGo (6. Januar 2022)

Von der SES Serie, welches ist da das "leichteste". Wäre mein erstes rennen und will da mal reinschnuppern.


----------



## LarsLangfinger (6. Januar 2022)

SES ist ansich sehr anspruchsvoll, kann dir da yt Videos empfehlen.


----------



## Patrice_F (6. Januar 2022)

DaveGo schrieb:


> Von der SES Serie, welches ist da das "leichteste". Wäre mein erstes rennen und will da mal reinschnuppern.


Lenzerheide war letztes Jahr relativ einfach.


----------



## DaveGo (6. Januar 2022)

Patrice_F schrieb:


> Lenzerheide war letztes Jahr relativ einfach.


danke!


----------



## lines_mag (10. Januar 2022)

in österreich wird's heuer eine neue enduro-"renn"serie geben, die trailpartie: https://lines-mag.at/trailpartie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaveGo (10. Januar 2022)

lines_mag schrieb:


> in österreich wird's heuer eine neue enduro-"renn"serie geben, die trailpartie: https://lines-mag.at/trailpartie


Darf man da auch als Deutscher teilnehmen?


----------



## alteoma301 (10. Januar 2022)

nope. du musst mindestens in 3. genereation österreicher sein und das sollte auch so in deinem ahnenausweis stehen. /s


----------



## nanananaMADMAN (10. Januar 2022)

DaveGo schrieb:


> Darf man da auch als Deutscher teilnehmen?


Warum nicht? Vorausgesetzt, Österreich lässt die Pandemiebedingten Zugbrücken unten, außerdem würdest du von der "guten" Seite der Landkarte kommen.


----------



## fr-andi (10. Januar 2022)

nanananaMADMAN schrieb:


> Warum nicht? Vorausgesetzt, Österreich lässt die Pandemiebedingten Zugbrücken unten, außerdem würdest du von der "guten" Seite der Landkarte kommen.


gewagte These😉


----------



## nanananaMADMAN (10. Januar 2022)

fr-andi schrieb:


> gewagte These😉


Zugegeben - hab mich nach zwei, drei hässlichen Erlebnissen zu ner Pauschalisierung hinreißen lassen, hätte genauso in Deutschland stattfinden können. 

BTT:
@lines_mag werden das wieder 2-tägige Events (so hab ich das aus nem Video von 2021 rausgelesen)? Mit längerer Anfahrt ist ein Rennsonntag + Rückfahrt manchmal bissl schnell vorbei...
Super, dass ihr was auf die Beine stellt!


----------



## lines_mag (10. Januar 2022)

Teilnehmen darf man egal was im Reisepass steht 😄

Ja, der Ablauf ist wieder zweitägig. Streckenbesichtigung, Gaudi-Prolog & gemütlicher Ausklang samstags, Stages mit Zeitnehmung sonntags. Alles wie gesagt sehr chillig. Preise & Trophäen sind vor allem bei der Tombola zu holen 😉


----------



## ChaosSpeed31 (10. Januar 2022)

Gibt's da schon Orte oder Termine?


----------



## lines_mag (10. Januar 2022)

@ChaosSpeed31 noch nicht, kommen aber in Kürze. Über die Mailingliste auf www.lines-mag.at/trailpartie erfährt man's sofort, wenn sie feststehen.


----------



## nanananaMADMAN (13. Januar 2022)

*Blinduro*-Termine sind online, das erste Rennen im Mai findet in Lipno (1:30h von Passau) statt.
Link zur Anmeldung kommt wahrscheinlich Ende Januar, gibt leider nur nen Social-Media-Auftritt.






*Eingangspost ist aktualisiert und bietet zumindest ne grobe Übersicht.*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLangfinger (13. Januar 2022)

Der Nachfolger von der Superenduro in Italien hat auch den Rennkalender für 22 finalisiert


----------



## JLebowski (18. Januar 2022)

Anmeldung zur BC Enduro öffnet am 01. Februar:









						Bike Components Enduro Tour
					

Der größte Enduro-Mountainbike-Wettbewerb Frankreichs über mehrere Etappen.




					www.bike-components-endurotour.com


----------



## Colonel Hogan (20. Januar 2022)

Erste vorsichtige Termine der Enduro One Serie. 






						E1 2022 - Die ersten Tourstopps sind fix
					






					enduro-one.com


----------



## LarsLangfinger (20. Januar 2022)

Bei den beiden fixen Terminen kann ich schonmal nicht


----------



## Arcbound (20. Januar 2022)

Colonel Hogan schrieb:


> Erste vorsichtige Termine der Enduro One Serie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das kam jetzt durchaus überraschend.


----------



## nanananaMADMAN (20. Januar 2022)

Arcbound schrieb:


> Das kam jetzt durchaus überraschend.


...dass die sich mit zwei ersten Terminen schon mal aus dem Fenster lehnen, meinst du?
Das waren zumindest die beiden Termine die letztes Jahr auch abgesägt wurden, während die Rennen in Österreich stattgefunden haben - insofern interpretiere ich die erstmal als Platzhalter, aber hoffe natürlich trotzdem, dass die Rennen so auch stattfinden können.
Daumen sind gedrückt, wäre auch nicht so viel Fahrerei nach Bad Endbach und Rossbach...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arcbound (20. Januar 2022)

nanananaMADMAN schrieb:


> ...dass die sich mit zwei ersten Terminen schon mal aus dem Fenster lehnen, meinst du?
> Das waren zumindest die beiden Termine die letztes Jahr auch abgesägt wurden, während die Rennen in Österreich stattgefunden haben - insofern interpretiere ich die erstmal als Platzhalter, aber hoffe natürlich trotzdem, dass die Rennen so auch stattfinden können.
> Daumen sind gedrückt, wäre auch nicht so viel Fahrerei nach Bad Endbach und Rossbach...


Naja, bei der E1 war in den letzten Monaten eher Funkstille angesagt. Daher die Überraschung, dass jetzt plötzlich die Ankündigung kam.


----------



## jr.tobi87 (21. Januar 2022)

Bad Endbach wäre auf alle Fälle schon mal ein cooler Saisonabschluss.


----------



## DaveGo (21. Januar 2022)

Wie ist das niveau in Bad Endbach? Eher Einsteiger oder super Pro master strecke?


----------



## nanananaMADMAN (22. Januar 2022)

DaveGo schrieb:


> Wie ist das niveau in Bad Endbach? Eher Einsteiger oder super Pro master strecke?


Ersteres, würde ich sagen. Die anderen E1-Stopps fand ich bisher allerdings auch nicht besonders wild und gut fahrbar. Auch bei den Trailtrophys war nix wahnsinnig krasses dabei, das Tempo macht's halt, und das ist ja frei wählbar. 
Dazu kommt die eigene Erfahrung bzw. Gewohnheit, das erste Mal alpine Trails auf Zeit fahren war doch - oh Wunder - was anderes als die vergleichsweise kurzen Mittelgebirgs-Trails (Armpump des Todes  ).


----------



## jr.tobi87 (22. Januar 2022)

nanananaMADMAN schrieb:


> Ersteres, würde ich sagen. Die anderen E1-Stopps fand ich bisher allerdings auch nicht besonders wild und gut fahrbar. Auch bei den Trailtrophys war nix wahnsinnig krasses dabei, das Tempo macht's halt, und das ist ja frei wählbar.
> Dazu kommt die eigene Erfahrung bzw. Gewohnheit, das erste Mal alpine Trails auf Zeit fahren war doch - oh Wunder - was anderes als die vergleichsweise kurzen Mittelgebirgs-Trails (Armpump des Todes  ).



Aschau ist halt noch recht steinig und "speziell" würde ich sagen.


----------



## LarsLangfinger (23. Januar 2022)

Gibt es in Nauders einen Camping Platz in Eventnähe zum 3LE? Auf Maps finde ich nur ein paar Plätze die etwas außerhalb sind, wie sind da eure Erfahrungen?


----------



## LEmpereur (23. Januar 2022)

Direkt an der Schönebenbahn kann man auf dem Parkplatz "campen" ob das beim Rennen auch möglich ist weiß ich nicht. 
Oder alternativ, camping am see direkt neben der Haideralm Bahn.


----------



## alteoma301 (23. Januar 2022)

Oben auf den Pass sind 2 Campings auf der italienischen Seite. Auf dem Parkplatz der Schönebenbahn konnte man zumindest letztes Jahr noch campen - mit Auto. Nicht mit Zelt.


----------



## SpessartFuchs (23. Januar 2022)

Camping am See in St. Valentin/ da ist ein Campingplatz den man buchen kann, und direkt drunter angeschlossen ein Stellplatz, den man je nach Verfügbarkeit nutzen kann, muss aber auch bezahlt werden. Beides ist der Betreiber der Pizzeria darüber.
Im selben Ort gibts noch nen Campingplatz 
Oder eben direkt am Parkplatz schönebenbahn oder bergkastelbahn Campen.


----------



## LarsLangfinger (26. Januar 2022)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nanananaMADMAN (26. Januar 2022)

LarsLangfinger schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1409292


Elle claque. Leider ziemlich weit weg...

Anfang Februar öffnen die Einschreibungen für Blinduro, Willingen, Winterberg und die/den/das 3-Länder-Enduro.


----------



## fr-andi (26. Januar 2022)

letztes Jahr eins mitgenommen, @Bergmolch   fast ganze Serie. 
Top Orga und mehr Stimmung als EWS👍


----------



## LarsLangfinger (26. Januar 2022)

versuche ein, zwei rennen der 4enduro mitzumachen, toskana ist mir dann doch zu weit südlich.


----------



## Bergmolch (26. Januar 2022)

fr-andi schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1409374
> letztes Jahr eins mitgenommen, @Bergmolch   fast ganze Serie.
> Top Orga und mehr Stimmung als EWS👍


....und vor allem: Einschreibegebühr 40 € pro Rennen.


----------



## Bergmolch (26. Januar 2022)

LarsLangfinger schrieb:


> Der Nachfolger von der Superenduro in Italien hat auch den Rennkalender für 22 finalisiert
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1402373


4enduro ist eine Rennserie im Piemont. Das ist nicht der Nachfolger von Superenduro. Von Superenduro hab ich für dieses Jahr noch nichts gehört.


----------



## LarsLangfinger (26. Januar 2022)

Ah super, danke. Ich lerne ja noch Italienisch.


----------



## jr.tobi87 (27. Januar 2022)

Falls wer BTR-Heubach Enduro mitfahren will, Anmeldung ist jetzt offen...


----------



## Schnasi (27. Januar 2022)

Wie ist das schwierigkeitstechnisch im Vergleich zur TrailTrophy in Nauders?


----------



## LEmpereur (27. Januar 2022)

Kein Vergleich!
Wesentlich einfacher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JLebowski (27. Januar 2022)

Vielen Dank für den Hinweis @jr.tobi87 ! Ich hatte das bisher nicht auf dem Schirm, aber von Stuttgart aus kann ich ja fast mit dem Radl hinkommen


----------



## onkel_c (31. Januar 2022)

fr-andi schrieb:


> und mehr Stimmung


the italien way of life ;-)!


----------



## fr-andi (1. Februar 2022)

KitzAlps Enduro Race – Bikeacademy Kitzbüheler Alpen
					






					bikeacademy.com
				



zeitgleich mit 3Länder


----------



## mad raven (1. Februar 2022)

Die Anmeldung für Willingen ist offen:





						Racement Racedetail-Seite
					

Racement Racedetail-Seite. © Racement




					www.racement.com


----------



## nanananaMADMAN (1. Februar 2022)

mad raven schrieb:


> Die Anmeldung für Willingen ist offen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...und für das Rennen am Gardasee im Rahmen des Riva Bike-Festivals, falls jemand da nen Urlaub drum planen mag:





						Racement Racedetail-Seite
					

Racement Racedetail-Seite. © Racement




					www.racement.com


----------



## ritzel007 (1. Februar 2022)

mad raven schrieb:


> Die Anmeldung für Willingen ist offen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Starten bei den Masters noch ein paar ältere Herren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nanananaMADMAN (1. Februar 2022)

ritzel007 schrieb:


> Starten bei den Masters noch ein paar ältere Herren?


Ich fühl mich zumindest alt...


----------



## LarsLangfinger (1. Februar 2022)

Vielleicht auch eine nette Übersicht: Die EWS Qualifier Übersicht die auf deren Homepage gennant ist. Das ist ganz cool, da ich in Juni und September/Oktober in Elternzeit bin und wir tatsächlich in der Zeit mit dem Camper an ein paar Locations vorbeikommen in denen lokale Rennen sind.


----------



## Nurmi92 (3. Februar 2022)

fr-andi schrieb:


> KitzAlps Enduro Race – Bikeacademy Kitzbüheler Alpen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das is leider echt ziemlich unglücklich gewählt vom Kurt, ob es da keinen anderen Termin hätt geben können....?


----------



## XLS (3. Februar 2022)

Diese Enduro-Renn-Serie von Bike-Components in Frankreich verlangt ein Ärtzliches Attest zur Teilnahme.
Also ein sportärtzliches Attest oder einfach nur ein Attest vom Hausarzt ?


----------



## hellmono (3. Februar 2022)

XLS schrieb:


> Diese Enduro-Renn-Serie von Bike-Components in Frankreich verlangt ein Ärtzliches Attest zur Teilnahme.
> Also ein sportärtzliches Attest oder einfach nur ein Attest vom Hausarzt ?



Ist schon über 10 Jahre her, dass ich die Elsass Enduro Tour mitgefahren bin. Da (und zB bei der Mega) reichte immer ein Wisch von irgendeinem Arzt wo stand, dass man Sport/Wettbewerb machen kann.


----------



## fr-andi (3. Februar 2022)

hellmono schrieb:


> Ist schon ÜBER 10 JAHRE her, dass ich die Elsass Enduro Tour mitgefahren bin. Da (und zB bei der Mega) reichte immer ein Wisch von irgendeinem Arzt wo stand, dass man Sport/Wettbewerb machen kann.


hab dir jetzt a mal ein "Hilfreich" gegeben🤣


----------



## XLS (3. Februar 2022)

So ein offizielles Attest gibt es also nicht? Ich hab nur keine Lust umsonst dorthin zu fahren ,weil die das Attest nicht akzeptieren.


----------



## nanananaMADMAN (3. Februar 2022)

XLS schrieb:


> So ein offizielles Attest gibt es also nicht? Ich hab nur keine Lust umsonst dorthin zu fahren ,weil die das Attest nicht akzeptieren.


In der Regel ist da nur ne sehr rudimentäre ärztliche Bescheinigung notwendig (s.o.), dass du auf dem Rad nicht sofort zusammenklappst und der Veranstalter dagegen abgesichert ist, im Nachhinein wegen des Glasknochenpuzzles belangt zu werden.
Nen separaten Haftungsausschluss gibt's ja dann eh noch.

Wenn du ganz sicher gehen willst, schreib den Veranstalter doch mal an.


----------



## XLS (3. Februar 2022)

Kontakt auf der Hp geht irgendwie nicht, ich habs mal auf fb versucht....mal schauen.
Aber deine Aussage hilft mir schon mal.


----------



## HermD21 (3. Februar 2022)

In Bezug zum Attest. Ich bin letztes Jahr einfach zu meinem Hausarzt hingegangen. Der hat mir ein Schreiben ausgestellt das ich fit genug bin und an solchen Sportveranstaltungen teilnehmen kann. War auf deutsch und nochmal auf französisch übersetzt. Hat gereicht. 

Hauptsache du hast dann einen Stempel vom Arzt. Die haben da beim rennen auch nur flüchtig draufgeschaut in bussang. 

MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Colonel Hogan (3. Februar 2022)

Die BC Enduro Serie geht ja auf die Cannondale Enduro Serie zurück. 
Da war das damals auch schon so. Ich hatte vom Hausarzt ein Schreiben das er es als undenklich sieht das ich teilnehme. 
Is aber, soweit ich weiß, ich Frankreich normal das sich die Veranstalter so absichern.


----------



## LarsLangfinger (5. Februar 2022)

Weiss jemand ob man sich in der Vergangenheit bei der SES auch für Einzelrennen anmelden konnte?


----------



## Johannes20 (6. Februar 2022)

Vielleicht noch hilfreich bezüglich Attest in Frankreich:
Bei der Anmeldung für Roc d'Azur steht


> The medical certificate is only valid if it states “cyclisme en compétition” (“competitive cycling”), the word “en compétition” (“competitive”) must be mentioned.


Hier gibt es auch ein PDF wie das Attest aussehen soll/kann: http://netstorage.lequipe.fr/ASO/egp/roc-d-azur/certificatmedical-gb.pdf

Edit: Vielleicht noch besser da auch auf Französisch: https://www.ucc-sportevent.com/wp-content/uploads/Certificat-Medical-Medical-Certificate-UCC-.pdf


----------



## rickey65 (6. Februar 2022)

hellmono schrieb:


> Ist schon über 10 Jahre her, dass ich die Elsass Enduro Tour mitgefahren bin. Da (und zB bei der Mega) reichte immer ein Wisch von irgendeinem Arzt wo stand, dass man Sport/Wettbewerb machen kann.


Denn Attest ist 6 Monate gültig ,damit kommst du die ganze rennserie durch in Frankreich


----------



## Derwinter08 (6. Februar 2022)

XLS schrieb:


> Diese Enduro-Renn-Serie von Bike-Components in Frankreich verlangt ein Ärtzliches Attest zur Teilnahme.
> Also ein sportärtzliches Attest oder einfach nur ein Attest vom Hausarzt ?


Das interessiert mich auch


----------



## XLS (6. Februar 2022)

ich habe mal auf fb nachgefragt:  "....you don´t need to complete a form.....the doctor need to write a letter that you are able to race mtb in competition and you are in good shape for that "


----------



## LarsLangfinger (14. Februar 2022)

Über racement kann man sich bei der KitzAlps anmelden


----------



## LarsLangfinger (15. Februar 2022)

*"Es wird ein 2-Tages-Liftticket für die Bergbahn Kitzbühel und St.Johann benötigt, *_dieses kann zum vergünstigten Preis bei der Startnummernausgabe erworben werden. Besitzer einer Gravity Card benötigen kein zusätzliches Liftticket.
Startberechtigt sind nur Rider mit *UCI Lizenz*, ÖRV RaceDayPass (25,-€) oder ÖRV BikeCard (39,90€/19,90€)."_

Sollte man vielleicht noch erwähnen. Also spätestens bei der Lizenz war ich raus, wenn nicht schon beim happigen Preis  Schade, hatte den Termin fest im Kalendar.

Auf der KitzAlps Seite ist auch eine Tiroler Enduro Serie erwähnt, Ende September soll es wohl eine Veranstaltung in Innsbruck geben.

e: Habe den RaceDayPass überlesen. Kommt der nochmal auf die Startgebühr + Liftticket drauf, oder ist das eben dieses zwei Tage Liftticket?💸💸💸


----------



## Zeppi (27. Februar 2022)

Moin,
Hat jemand Erfahrung wie das bei der ews100 Austria slovenien mit dem Kauf der Event lizens vor Ort läuft?
Laut racebook hat man ja die Wahl seine nationale lizens vor zu weisen oder vort Ort keine zu kaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lines_mag (11. März 2022)

LarsLangfinger schrieb:


> *"Es wird ein 2-Tages-Liftticket für die Bergbahn Kitzbühel und St.Johann benötigt, *_dieses kann zum vergünstigten Preis bei der Startnummernausgabe erworben werden. Besitzer einer Gravity Card benötigen kein zusätzliches Liftticket.
> Startberechtigt sind nur Rider mit *UCI Lizenz*, ÖRV RaceDayPass (25,-€) oder ÖRV BikeCard (39,90€/19,90€)."_
> 
> Sollte man vielleicht noch erwähnen. Also spätestens bei der Lizenz war ich raus, wenn nicht schon beim happigen Preis  Schade, hatte den Termin fest im Kalendar.
> ...


Ja, der RaceDayPass (oder Lizenz oder ÖRV BikeCard) kommt noch auf die Startgebühr + Liftticket drauf.


----------



## lines_mag (11. März 2022)

Die Anmeldung für die ersten drei Trailpartie Events ist jetzt offen -> www.lines-mag.at/trailpartie


----------



## SmellsLikeMe (13. März 2022)

Gibt es zu den Rennen um die Bike Festivals Riva und Willingen weitere Informationen?

Weder auf der Messe Seite, noch über Racement erhalte ich Informationen zum Ablauf, der Strecke oder den Auflagen/ Vorschriften. 
Auch meiner Anmeldebestätigung per Mail waren keine Infos angehängt.

Danke


----------



## nanananaMADMAN (13. März 2022)

SmellsLikeMe schrieb:


> Gibt es zu den Rennen um die Bike Festivals Riva und Willingen weitere Informationen?
> 
> Weder auf der Messe Seite, noch über Racement erhalte ich Informationen zum Ablauf, der Strecke oder den Auflagen/ Vorschriften.
> Auch meiner Anmeldebestätigung per Mail waren keine Infos angehängt.
> ...











						Programm | BIKE Festival Willingen
					

BIKE Festival Willingen – bei der größten deutschen Outdoormesse im Bereich Mountainbike treffen die alle bekannten Marken aus der Radsport und Lifestyle Branche. Über drei Tage verwandelt sich das Sauerland zum Treffpunkt der Bike Szene. Sportliche Highlights wie der Rocky Mountain BIKE...




					willingen.bike-festival.de
				




Startnummernausgabe Samstagvormittag, tagsüber Training wie man lustig ist und Sonntag ab 7:30 Uhr Rennen.
Gibt offenbar keinen Prolog, um die Startreihenfolge auszuknobeln, daher geht's wahrscheinlich nach Startnummer. 
Das Reglement gibt's hier zum Download.

Eigentlich alles gut übers Menü zu finden, die HP für Riva wird wohl ähnlich aufgebaut sein...
Die Strecke wird am Rennwochenende veröffentlicht, soll ja Enduro sein. 

Gruß aus der Nachbarschaft.


----------



## SmellsLikeMe (13. März 2022)

Danke!


----------



## Patrice_F (19. März 2022)

LarsLangfinger schrieb:


> Weiss jemand ob man sich in der Vergangenheit bei der SES auch für Einzelrennen anmelden konnte?


Klar. Ging und geht immer noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaveGo (23. März 2022)

Wie ist das niveau enduro rennen willingen ende mai? 
Bin eher anfänger

Die enduro in wilingen fahr ich easy.


Grüße


----------



## LaiNico (23. März 2022)

Schwieriger wirds im Rennen nicht.


----------



## nanananaMADMAN (23. März 2022)

DaveGo schrieb:


> Wie ist das niveau enduro rennen willingen ende mai?
> Bin eher anfänger
> 
> Die enduro in wilingen fahr ich easy.
> ...


Kannste gut fahren, da wird nichts Wildes dabei sein, zur Not kann man sich im "Training" auch noch was anschauen.
Soviel zu der Strecke, da in dem Rennen auch die Deutsche Meisterschaft ausgetragen wird, werden genug schnelle Leute dabei sein.
IdR wird aber über den Prolog am Vortag vorsortiert, zur Not einfach überholen lassen und im eigenen Tempo weiter.


----------



## nanananaMADMAN (25. März 2022)

Die E1 ist dieses Jahr zwar nur mit 3 Terminen aber immerhin am Start.

Die Serien-Einschreibung startet am 01.04. um 16:00 Uhr.





						E1 2022 – Oko ist am Start und der Countdown läuft
					






					www.enduro-one.com


----------



## hagelus (1. April 2022)

Wie funktioniert das jetzt wenn ich nur bei einem Rennen der e1 teilnehmen will?
Ist die Einschreibung jetzt erstmal nur für die Leute, die an der ganzen Serie teilnehmen wollen oder muss man sich auch als Gaststarter jetzt auch schon einschreiben?
Sry aber ich checks nicht so ganz.


----------



## nanananaMADMAN (1. April 2022)

hagelus schrieb:


> Wie funktioniert das jetzt wenn ich nur bei einem Rennen der e1 teilnehmen will?
> Ist die Einschreibung jetzt erstmal nur für die Leute, die an der ganzen Serie teilnehmen wollen oder muss man sich auch als Gaststarter jetzt auch schon einschreiben?
> Sry aber ich checks nicht so ganz.


Die Einschreibung ab heute ist erstmal ausschließlich für die gesamte Serie und sichert die jeweiligen Startplätze. Die Einschreibung für die einzelnen Rennen sowohl Serien- als auch Gaststarter*innen kommt dann später.


> Eingeschriebene Serienstarter haben bei jeder Einzelveranstaltung einen garantierten Startplatz, sofern sie rechtzeitig bis zum offiziellen Nennungsschluss nennen. Die Öffnung der Nennung zu den einzelnen Veranstaltungen für Serienstarter und nicht eingeschriebene Starter (Gaststarter) wird unter www.enduro-one.com bekannt gegeben. Während Serienstarter die Nennmöglichkeit bis zum Nennungsschluss gesichert haben, behält sich die OAI e.V. vor, einzelne Klassen für nicht eingeschriebene Fahrer bereits vorzeitig zu schließen. Die Nennung ist erst mit Zahlungseingang bei der OAI e.V. bestätigt.


Quelle

Kann halt sein, dass es schlecht läuft und für dein Wunschevent keine Gast-Plätze mehr frei sind...


----------



## LaiNico (1. April 2022)

@hagelus Das hier ist der entscheidende Satz bei der erwartbaren Nachfrage:


nanananaMADMAN schrieb:


> [...]
> Kann halt sein, dass es schlecht läuft und für dein Wunschevent keine Gast-Plätze mehr frei sind...


Wenn Du nur an einem Rennen teilnehmen willst, hier aber ganz sicher, würde ich mich auf die Serieneinschreibung einlassen.


----------



## nanananaMADMAN (1. April 2022)

Apropos "erwartbare Nachfrage": 
Nach der Einstampfung der Trailtrophy war der Ansturm auf die Anmeldung zum diesjährigen 3-Länder-Endurorennen so groß, dass der Server in den ersten Minuten einfach zusammengeklappt ist.

Dadurch, dass die letzten zwei Jahre viel ausgefallen ist und die E1-Serie mit nur 3 Terminen am Start ist, kann ich mir nen ähnlichen Ansturm vorstellen.


----------



## Yannic89 (6. April 2022)

nanananaMADMAN schrieb:


> Apropos "erwartbare Nachfrage":
> Nach der Einstampfung der Trailtrophy war der Ansturm auf die Anmeldung zum diesjährigen 3-Länder-Endurorennen so groß, dass der Server in den ersten Minuten einfach zusammengeklappt ist.
> 
> Dadurch, dass die letzten zwei Jahre viel ausgefallen ist und die E1-Serie mit nur 3 Terminen am Start ist, kann ich mir nen ähnlichen Ansturm vorstellen.


Der Anstrum hat sich in Grenzen gehalten - konnte mich ganz ohne Probleme einschreiben. Gebe dir aber Recht: Bei der Trailtrophy 2021 hat die F5 Taste schon ziemlich gelitten. 

Eine andere Frage: Was würdet ihr einem Beginner als Trainingsziel für die E1 empfehlen? Bei der TT 2021 bin ich mein erstes und einziges Rennen gefahren und habe trainiert getreu dem Motto: "Trainiere darauf hin eine Tagestour mit etwa 30km und 1000hm zu absolvieren, ohne danach völligst am A**** zu sein. Fahrtechnik kommt danach. Bringt nichts, technisch gut fahren zu können, aber konditionell nicht auf der Höhe zu sein".
Für die TT im Harz hat das gut funktioniert - war nicht total erledigt und bin nach dem Rennen sogar noch 4-5std mit dem Auto nach Hause gefahren. Kann man diese Werte 30km/1000hm auch für die Events bei der E1 "übernehmen" oder sollte man signifikant mehr anpeilen (1500...2000 Höhenmeter)? Was sagen da die Erfahrungswerte? 

Danke & Grüße


----------



## Deleted 283425 (6. April 2022)

Signifikant weniger. Die E1 ist von lasch immer noch lascher geworden die letzten Jahre. Tw. warens grad noch 15km und 600hm, also nichtmal eine ganze Feierabendrunde.

Oko 2015: 20km 600hm inkl Lift!
Oko 2016: 18km 600hm inkl. Lift!
Oko 2017: 20km 670hm inkl. Lift!
also da keine 400hm zum selbertreten

Aschau 2017: 15km 1000hm (da sind die Flachland-Tiroler dann schon fast dran gestorben)

Danach war ich selbst nicht mehr dabei, hab also keine exakten Daten parat, aber es ging so weiter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LaiNico (6. April 2022)

Die 15 km / 600 hm waren aber besonderen Umständen geschuldet.
Ich habe schon das Gefühl, dass 25 - 30 km und 800 - 1.000 hm angepeilt werden. @Yannic89 : Deine Methode für das Training der TT übernehmen. Wichtig: Spaß haben!


----------



## Yannic89 (6. April 2022)

JohSch schrieb:


> Signifikant weniger. Die E1 ist von lasch immer noch lascher geworden die letzten Jahre. Tw. warens grad noch 15km und 600hm, also nichtmal eine ganze Feierabendrunde.


Krass, das hätte ich nicht gedacht.



LaiNico schrieb:


> Die 15 km / 600 hm waren aber besonderen Umständen geschuldet.
> Ich habe schon das Gefühl, dass 25 - 30 km und 800 - 1.000 hm angepeilt werden. @Yannic89 : Deine Methode für das Training der TT übernehmen. Wichtig: Spaß haben!


Spaß werde ich definitiv wieder in den Vordergrund stellen. Will ihn mir nur nicht selbst verderben, indem ich währenddessen schon "grau gehe" und ich den Tag gar nicht mehr genießen kann.


----------



## Arcbound (6. April 2022)

@Yannic89 Gerade mal in meine Aufzeichnungen geguckt, mit Strava geloggt, also nicht 100% genau. Ein paar Beispiele:
Roßbach 2018: 32km, 1200hm, kein Lift
Aschau 2019: 27km, 1200hm, kein Lift
Bad Endbach 2019: 26km, 850hm, kein Lift

Zu Bedenken: Samstag ist immer Training und Prolog, d.h. du musst 2 Tage hintereinander gut bewältigen können.


----------



## SpessartFuchs (6. April 2022)

1000hm und 30 km sind als Ziel okay…. Gab auch schon rennen mit etwas mehr, oftmals auch weniger HM..
Aschau war 2017 schon doof, hatten se dann aber auch nachgebessert, etwas mehr strecke eingebaut.. waren dann so um 20-25km


----------



## Yannic89 (6. April 2022)

Arcbound schrieb:


> @Yannic89 Gerade mal in meine Aufzeichnungen geguckt, mit Strava geloggt, also nicht 100% genau. Ein paar Beispiele:
> Roßbach 2018: 32km, 1200hm, kein Lift
> Aschau 2019: 27km, 1200hm, kein Lift
> Bad Endbach 2019: 26km, 850hm, kein Lift
> ...


Top vielen Dank für die wertvollen Infos.

Japp genau das war ja bei der TT auch so. Training, Prolog und dann Sonntag as Rennen.


----------



## mad raven (6. April 2022)

wo wir schon dabei sind gerade: habt ihr Anhaltswerte für HM/Länge für Willingen?  oder Infos zum Terrain oder irgendwelche anderen Tipps?


----------



## hagelus (6. April 2022)

Wann werden denn in die Daten also Höhenmeter und Länge der Rennen bekannt gegeben?


----------



## Yannic89 (6. April 2022)

hagelus schrieb:


> Wann werden denn in die Daten also Höhenmeter und Länge der Rennen bekannt gegeben?



Habe gerade selbst die Infos auf der E1 Website entdeckt (Unter Events --> jeweiliges Event):
https://www.enduro-one.com

Grüße



> Strecke Rossbach
> Ca. 29 km / 1.050 hm / 7 Stages
> 
> Strecke Bad Endbach
> ca. 26,1 km / 5 Stages / 740 Hm


----------



## ubertot (6. April 2022)

Wie "grosszügig" sind denn die Transferzeiten in Willingen oder E1? Ich kenn nur die TT und da konnte man nen Schwatz haben und entspannt hochfahren (um dann oben noch in der "Sonne" zu sitzen).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpessartFuchs (6. April 2022)

Man sollte nicht übertrieben langsam rumpimmeln.. sonst kann’s passieren die Siegerehrung is rum und du bist immernoch unterwegs.  Aber im Großen und Ganzen recht entspannt. 
Ich denke bei TT war’s nicht so entspannt


----------



## k0p3 (6. April 2022)

mad raven schrieb:


> wo wir schon dabei sind gerade: habt ihr Anhaltswerte für HM/Länge für Willingen?  oder Infos zum Terrain oder irgendwelche anderen Tipps?



War vorher noch nie in Willingen und das würde mich auch interessieren. Also grob zu erwartenden Daten und Anzahl der Stages in den Jahren zuvor wären toll.


----------



## k0p3 (6. April 2022)

hagelus schrieb:


> Wann werden denn in die Daten also Höhenmeter und Länge der Rennen bekannt gegeben?



Die tatsächliche Strecke in Willingen wird erst mit der Startnummernausgabe bekannt gegeben.


----------



## nanananaMADMAN (6. April 2022)

k0p3 schrieb:


> War vorher noch nie in Willingen und das würde mich auch interessieren. Also grob zu erwartenden Daten und Anzahl der Stages in den Jahren zuvor wären toll.


Das wird sich wieder in nem ähnlichen Rahmen wie bei der E1 bewegen (wenn überhaupt). Wer regelmäßig solche Runden fährt, muss sich zumindest keine Sorgen machen und kann ja jederzeit selbst entscheiden, wieviel Gas es sein soll.
Zwischensprints, die auf der Hometrailrunde (zumindest bei Trainingsfaulen wie mir) meistens nicht dabei sind, können einem den Akku gut leerziehen, dauerhaftes Fahren am Limit genauso - das ist bei einem Endurorennen aber eh nicht ratsam. 
Einziges Aha-Erlebnis bzgl. Fitness hatte ich bisher beim 3-Länder-Enduro, weil meine Lauchigkeit die langen und teils durchweg rumpeligen Trails kombiniert mit knackig-technischen Gegenanstiegen einfach nicht gewohnt war.
Bei den Rennen in weniger alpinen Gefilden besteht eher die Chance, sich auf flachen Stages kaputtzutreten als so schöne Armpump-Krallen zu bekommen.


----------



## mad raven (6. April 2022)

k0p3 schrieb:


> Die tatsächliche Strecke in Willingen wird erst mit der Startnummernausgabe bekannt gegeben.


Das ist schon klar, darum habe ich danach auch nicht gefragt. 
Um eine Konkretere Frage zu stellen: waren die Stages der letzten Rennen in Wilingen  vergleichbar mit dem Enduro Trail im Bikepark oder z.B. der Blackline in WiBe? 
Wenn ich mir die Berge so angucke vermute ich dass einen eher Wurzeln und weniger loses Gröll oder große Steine erwartet.


nanananaMADMAN schrieb:


> Das wird sich wieder in nem ähnlichen Rahmen wie bei der E1 bewegen (wenn überhaupt)


Wäre schon lustig dafür das es offiziell auch die Enduro DM ist. wäre dann so wie (vor?)letztes Jahr die DH-DM


----------



## nanananaMADMAN (6. April 2022)

mad raven schrieb:


> Um eine Konkretere Frage zu stellen: waren die Stages der letzten Rennen in Wilingen vergleichbar mit dem Enduro Trail im Bikepark oder z.B. der Blackline in WiBe?
> Wenn ich mir die Berge so angucke vermute ich dass einen eher Wurzeln und weniger loses Gröll oder große Steine erwartet.


Eher wie ersteres...also idR wirklich nichts wildes und auch ohne Training mit bissl Weitsicht und Erfahrung gut (vielleicht nicht ganz so schnell) zu fahren. Schau doch mal bei Youtube, da gibt's sicher aus jedem Jahr die kompletten Stages. Klar liegen da auch mal Steine, aber alpin isses halt nicht.
Für dieses Jahr sind auch wieder komplett neue/neu "angelegte" Trails angekündigt...


mad raven schrieb:


> wäre dann so wie (vor?)letztes Jahr die DH-DM


Warum? Wurde die auf ner roten 1min-Strecke ausgetragen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mad raven (6. April 2022)

nanananaMADMAN schrieb:


> Eher wie ersteres...also idR wirklich nichts wildes und auch ohne Training mit bissl Weitsicht und Erfahrung gut (vielleicht nicht ganz so schnell) zu fahren. Schau doch mal bei Youtube, da gibt's sicher aus jedem Jahr die kompletten Stages. Klar liegen da auch mal Steine, aber alpin isses halt nicht.
> Für dieses Jahr sind auch wieder komplett neue/neu "angelegte" Trails angekündigt...


Top thnx. Die  YT Videos kenne ich sieht alles nicht so wild aus.



nanananaMADMAN schrieb:


> Warum? Wurde die auf ner roten 1min-Strecke ausgetragen?


Kinnaswiediezeitverjet: ich hatte 2019 im Kopf: https://www.mtb-news.de/news/deutsche-downhill-meisterschaft-2019-thale-ergebnisse/


----------



## k0p3 (6. April 2022)

nanananaMADMAN schrieb:


> Einziges Aha-Erlebnis bzgl. Fitness hatte ich bisher beim 3-Länder-Enduro, weil meine Lauchigkeit die langen und teils durchweg rumpeligen Trails kombiniert mit knackig-technischen Gegenanstiegen einfach nicht gewohnt war.
> Bei den Rennen in weniger alpinen Gefilden besteht eher die Chance, sich auf flachen Stages kaputtzutreten als so schöne Armpump-Krallen zu bekommen



Ich glaube ich weiß was Du meinst...  😊
Wenn man am Reschen die komplette Runde, also die, die unten auf der Trailskarte als Tourempfehlung gefahren ist, weiß man abends, was man gemacht hat. Selbst mit den Liften kommen da noch so einige HM zusammen. Physisch und mental ordentlich schlauchend.
Wenn man da dann noch mit Renngeschwindigkeit unterwegs ist. 
 Puh... 




nanananaMADMAN schrieb:


> Das wird sich wieder in nem ähnlichen Rahmen wie bei der E1 bewegen (wenn überhaupt). Wer regelmäßig solche Runden fährt, muss sich zumindest keine Sorgen machen und kann ja jederzeit selbst entscheiden, wieviel Gas es sein soll.



Also scheinbar vergleichbar mit der DM in Treuchtlingen im Oktober letzten Jahres. Da waren es auch nur ca. 650Hm und 27Km mit 6 relativ kurzen Stages.




mad raven schrieb:


> Das ist schon klar, darum habe ich danach auch nicht gefragt.


Dir hatte ich ja auch nicht geantwortet


----------



## LEmpereur (6. April 2022)

Also kurz als Vergleich, Treuchtlingen, wenn du da 2 Tage hintereinander 30km mit 1000hm machen kannst, bist absulot top bereit 😉


----------



## Arcbound (6. April 2022)

Noch wissenswert zur E1: Es gab bisher bei allen Rennen, an denen ich teilgenommen habe, am Renntag unterwegs Verpflegungsstationen. Und teilweise waren die so gut, dass man sich noch den Kaffee dazu gewünscht hat


----------



## onkel_c (7. April 2022)

Willingen: meist 5 Stages, Strecke ca.25-28km/ca. 1100hm. Variiert immer etwas.
Die Stages sind eigentlich rein 'natürlich', kein Park. Willingen wird meist dadurch anspruchsvoll, dass es immer nass ist und oft dazu noch echtes ****wetter hat. Wenns doof kommt kann's auch schneien; kein Witz! Dazu gibt es auch den ein oder anderen recht steilen längeren Anstieg. Ich würde Willingen definitiv leicht über normale E1 Rennen ansiedeln!


----------



## k0p3 (7. April 2022)

onkel_c schrieb:


> Willingen: meist 5 Stages, Strecke ca.25-28km/ca. 1100hm. Variiert immer etwas.
> Die Stages sind eigentlich rein 'natürlich', kein Park. Willingen wird meist dadurch anspruchsvoll, dass es immer nass ist und oft dazu noch echtes ****wetter hat. Wenns doof kommt kann's auch schneien; kein Witz! Dazu gibt es auch den ein oder anderen recht steilen längeren Anstieg. Ich würde Willingen definitiv leicht über normale E1 Rennen ansiedeln!



Nasse Wurzeltrails...
Na das hört sich doch gut an. ☺️


----------



## nanananaMADMAN (11. April 2022)

Apropos Mitteldeutschland:
Die Anmeldung zum Rennen in Winterberg im Rahmen des Dirt Masters Ende Mai öffnet übermorgen am 13.04. um 17:00 Uhr.
Für alle Trainingsplaner: Für'n Fuffi gibt's "ca. 21 km | 800 hm | 6 Stages". 






						Dirt Masters Racedetail-Seite
					

Dirt Masters Racedetail-Seite. © Racement




					www.dirtmasters-festival.de


----------



## jr.tobi87 (12. April 2022)

Arcbound schrieb:


> Noch wissenswert zur E1: Es gab bisher bei allen Rennen, an denen ich teilgenommen habe, am Renntag unterwegs Verpflegungsstationen. Und teilweise waren die so gut, dass man sich noch den Kaffee dazu gewünscht hat


2019 hatten die frühen Starter in Aschau alles weggefressen und getrunken, da blieb dann 1x Riegel und 2x Äpfel für 5 Leute. Wasser zum Glück genug an der Bergquelle. 

In Bad Endbach dagegen ein Kuchbuffett nach Dr. Oetker Art. 

Also lieber immer selber ein Riegel und Powergel einpacken.

PS: In Frammersbach shuttelt die lokale Mofagang auch Sonntags für ne Flasche Korn.


----------



## ubertot (13. April 2022)

jr.tobi87 schrieb:


> PS: In Frammersbach shuttelt die lokale Mofagang auch Sonntags für ne Flasche Korn.


Warum denk ich da grad an Tom Krause auf dem Moped mit ner Kiste Reissdorf Kölsch zwischen den Beinen, wie er Biker zu den Trails hochzieht. Voll die Seuche!


----------



## Yannic89 (13. April 2022)

ubertot schrieb:


> Warum denk ich da grad an Tom Krause auf dem Moped mit ner Kiste Reissdorf Kölsch zwischen den Beinen, wie er Biker zu den Trails hochzieht. Voll die Seuche!


Auspuff Endgeschweißt... 8 Mark...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JLebowski (13. April 2022)

Hat zufällig jemand einen GPS Track für Heubach oder grobe Daten dazu? Wollte die Runde einmal vorher durchrollen, aber auf Komoot findet sich nicht alles.


----------



## jr.tobi87 (13. April 2022)

JLebowski schrieb:


> Hat zufällig jemand einen GPS Track für Heubach oder grobe Daten dazu? Wollte die Runde einmal vorher durchrollen, aber auf Komoot findet sich nicht alles.


Das ist alles einfach zu finden und sind auch immer genug Leute vor Ort, gerade jetzt zum Rennen in den Ferien.


----------



## JLebowski (14. April 2022)

Ja die Karte hatte die ich gefunden. Aber bisschen mehr Infos wären praktisch gewesen. Seis drum, dann fahre ich morgen mal hin und radele die Runde mal durch. Danke!


----------



## nanananaMADMAN (14. April 2022)

JLebowski schrieb:


> Aber bisschen mehr Infos wären praktisch gewesen.


Was meinste denn genau? Vielleicht gibt's ja ne Antwort darauf. 

Verfahren kannste dich da auch nicht, immer wieder die selbe Forststraße hoch (und zur 5. Stage (Hindenburg und Grüne Hölle) halt rüber). Die Karte als Screenshot, falls dir die Trailnamen nicht mehr einfallen, schadet da wahrscheinlich nicht...
Viel Spaß, ist n witziges Rennen!


----------



## JLebowski (14. April 2022)

Idealfall einmal als Komoot Track oder ansonsten Höhenmeter für die ganze Runde. Ich war etwas unsicher, wie viel Zeit man einplanen muss, wenn man die kritischen Stellen mehrfach durchrollt. Aber jetzt nehme ich einfach den ganzen Freitag - dieses Radfahren macht auch Spaß 

Edit: Habe doch noch eine Frage: Wo parkt man am Besten?


----------



## nanananaMADMAN (14. April 2022)

JLebowski schrieb:


> Idealfall einmal als Komoot Track oder ansonsten Höhenmeter für die ganze Runde. Ich war etwas unsicher, wie viel Zeit man einplanen muss, wenn man die kritischen Stellen mehrfach durchrollt. Aber jetzt nehme ich einfach den ganzen Freitag - dieses Radfahren macht auch Spaß
> 
> Edit: Habe doch noch eine Frage: Wo parkt man am Besten?


Unten am Pumptrack ist ein Parkplatz, von da aus sind es ca. 2,5km und 200hm hoch zum Traileinstieg.
Das ~5 mal + der Transfer rüber zur 5. Stage...also ne eher überschaubare Runde.


----------



## DaveGo (1. Mai 2022)

Hallo,

Ich fahre in winterberg mein erstes rennen am 29.5.

Weiß jemand wie es in winterberg ablaufen wird mit dem rennen?

Sonntag ist das rennen. Wann kann man die strecke denn üben? Freitag oder samstag?

Grüße und danke.


----------



## ubertot (1. Mai 2022)

Orbea Enduro Challenge
					

Orbea Enduro Challenge. © Racement




					www.dirtmasters-festival.de
				



Da stehen die Antworten


----------



## DaveGo (1. Mai 2022)

ubertot schrieb:


> Orbea Enduro Challenge
> 
> 
> Orbea Enduro Challenge. © Racement
> ...


Danke, hatte das nicht gefunden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chainzuck (8. Mai 2022)

Startplatz abzugeben: BC Enduro Tour Saint Marie Aux Mines 22.05.2022.

Da ich an dem Wochenende leider keine Zeit habe, habe ich oben genannten Startplatz für das ausgebuchtet Rennen in Saint Marie abzugeben. Überschreibung ist auf active.com mit wenigen Klicks ordentlich möglich. 
Alternativ kommt ein Tausch gegen einen Startplatz der anderen Rennen der Serie in Frage.

War letztes Jahr dort und kann das Rennen nur empfehlen. Top Orga, top Strecke!

Bitte hier melden oder PN.


----------



## RhinoDino (15. Mai 2022)

Gibt es hier Menschen, die Lust haben sich in Winterberg zur Enduro Challenge zu treffen?
Campen wahrscheinlich viele ab Freitag dort, oder?


----------



## nanananaMADMAN (16. Mai 2022)

RhinoDino schrieb:


> Gibt es hier Menschen, die Lust haben sich in Winterberg zur Enduro Challenge zu treffen?
> Campen wahrscheinlich viele ab Freitag dort, oder?


Können zusammen durchs Training tingeln, ich schreib dir nochmal.
Nach dem Prolog steht noch Slopestyle gucken und Bier auf dem Plan.


----------



## XLS (16. Mai 2022)

Weiß jemand ,ob man für die Region um das BC Enduro Rennen in Saint Marie aux Mines eine französische Umweltplakette fürs Auto braucht?


----------



## mad raven (16. Mai 2022)

Ist nächstes WE noch jemand beim Rennen in Willingen dabei?


----------



## AciD_Coffee (16. Mai 2022)

Weiß jemand ob man bei der Enduro Challenge Winterberg zwichen den Stages Wasser auffüllen kann? Wollte nur mit Hipbag fahren und da ich immer sehr viel trinke, bin ich was unsicher ob das dann reicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nanananaMADMAN (16. Mai 2022)

AciD_Coffee schrieb:


> Weiß jemand ob man bei der Enduro Challenge Winterberg zwichen den Stages Wasser auffüllen kann? Wollte nur mit Hipbag fahren und da ich immer sehr viel trinke, bin ich was unsicher ob das dann reicht.


Am Start/Ziel auf dem Parkplatz ist auf dem Lageplan "Catering" eingezeichnet - klingt allerdings eher nach Wurstbude als nach Verpflegungsstation, und ob man da zwischendrin noch mal vorbeikommt, steht noch mal auf einem anderen Blatt.
20km/800hm werden's wohl ungefähr, schaffste das mit ner dicken Flasche + Blase im Hipbag? Sonst halt Rucksack...oder nur auf Sparflamme fahren. 


mad raven schrieb:


> Ist nächstes WE noch jemand beim Rennen in Willingen dabei?


🙋‍♂️


----------



## Chainzuck (17. Mai 2022)

AciD_Coffee schrieb:


> Weiß jemand ob man bei der Enduro Challenge Winterberg zwichen den Stages Wasser auffüllen kann? Wollte nur mit Hipbag fahren und da ich immer sehr viel trinke, bin ich was unsicher ob das dann reicht.


Letztes Jahr gabs ne Verpflegung an der vorletzten Stage und die Runde war eh nur etwas über 20km. Sie wollten die Runde dies Jahr länger machen, aber ob das klappt...


----------



## SmellsLikeMe (17. Mai 2022)

Am Wochenende starten beim Enduro in Willingen ja einige hier aus dem Forum. 
Heute kam die Mail mit den Informationen zum Rennen…

Start ist bereits am Sonntag ab 7.30h und Startnummernausgabe nur Freitag/Samstag.
Ich hatte nicht vor in Willingen zu übernachten, wollte unmittelbar vor dem Rennen anreisen. 
Das gestaltet sich nun aber etwas schwierig. 

Wie machst ihr das?

Wird zwischen den Startern der dt. Meisterschaft und den ‚Normalos‘ unterschieden?


----------



## k0p3 (17. Mai 2022)

mad raven schrieb:


> Ist nächstes WE noch jemand beim Rennen in Willingen dabei?


✋


----------



## mad raven (17. Mai 2022)

@nanananaMADMAN @k0p3 @SmellsLikeMe @HermD21 coole Sache. Falls ihr jemanden Mit einem organgem Cotic und orangem Helm seht (falls überhaupt Verdunkelungsgefahr besteht ) gerne einfach an quatschen.


SmellsLikeMe schrieb:


> Start ist bereits am Sonntag ab 7.30h und Startnummernausgabe nur Freitag/Samstag.
> Ich hatte nicht vor in Willingen zu übernachten, wollte unmittelbar vor dem Rennen anreisen.
> Das gestaltet sich nun aber etwas schwierig.
> 
> Wie machst ihr das?


Zwei nächste Hotel.  Wenn ich morgens um 0730 da sein muss kann ich nicht am selben Tag 6 Stages fahren


----------



## k0p3 (17. Mai 2022)

Habe bei den Bikes die Qual der Wahl und war noch nie in Willingen. 

Was meint ihr? Ist dort besser mehr (170mm) oder doch eher weniger (140mm) Federweg ratsam?
Was ich bisher online so gesehen habe, würde ich zum 140er tendieren..


----------



## k0p3 (17. Mai 2022)

mad raven schrieb:


> Zwei nächste Hotel. Wenn ich morgens um 0730 da sein muss kann ich nicht am selben Tag 6 Stages fahren



Stimmt. Da ists besser dort zu schlafen und am Vorabend 5 bis 6 Bier zu schlucken.


----------



## RhinoDino (17. Mai 2022)

k0p3 schrieb:


> Habe bei den Bikes die Qual der Wahl und war noch nie in Willingen.
> 
> Was meint ihr? Ist dort besser mehr (170mm) oder doch eher weniger (140mm) Federweg ratsam?
> Was ich bisher online so gesehen habe, würde ich zum 140er tendieren..


Bin zwar nicht dabei, weil die Liste schon voll ist, aber wahrscheinlich wird die "Enduro" vom Bikepark befahren, oder? Wenn du alles ordentlich weg pumpst und gute Linien nimmst, dann geht auch 140 mm. Sind halt nur manchmal komische Löcher auf der Strecke.


----------



## nanananaMADMAN (17. Mai 2022)

k0p3 schrieb:


> Habe bei den Bikes die Qual der Wahl und war noch nie in Willingen.
> 
> Was meint ihr? Ist dort besser mehr (170mm) oder doch eher weniger (140mm) Federweg ratsam?
> Was ich bisher online so gesehen habe, würde ich zum 140er tendieren..


Das 140er würde mir reichen. Die "Enduro" ist wahrscheinlich dabei, dafür reicht's aber allemal, ein paar Schläge muss man halt schlucken (oder schnell sein und rechtzeitig abziehen). Wahnsinnig lang, steil und wild werden die Stages wahrscheinlich alle nicht, fahre das Wochenende auch nicht (bzw. nie) mit nem fetten Enduro.


----------



## RhinoDino (17. Mai 2022)

Mal anders gefragt, wie sehr werde ich mich mit 180 mm in Winterberg hassen? Wollte die bis dahin nicht runter traveln und eine Alternative gibts nicht. 😁
Ist halt auch mein erstes Rennen, wird eh alles ungewohnt sein.

Was waren jetzt dort so die Transfer Times und wie würdet Ihr die Stages der letzten Jahre bewerten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nanananaMADMAN (18. Mai 2022)

RhinoDino schrieb:


> Mal anders gefragt, wie sehr werde ich mich mit 180 mm in Winterberg hassen? Wollte die bis dahin nicht runter traveln und eine Alternative gibts nicht. 😁
> Ist halt auch mein erstes Rennen, wird eh alles ungewohnt sein.
> 
> Was waren jetzt dort so die Transfer Times und wie würdet Ihr die Stages der letzten Jahre bewerten?


Das wird schon passen... 
Erfahrungen sammeln, Spaß haben (!) und Rad und Kadaver in einem Stück ins Ziel bringen. Wenn du dann Blut geleckt hast (hoffentlich nicht eigenes), kannste immernoch anfangen, das Rad für die nächsten Rennen zu optimieren.
Bei Hobby-Rennen musst du dir bergauf keinen Stress machen, meistens gibt es nicht mal feste Stage-Startzeiten. Den Freerider spürste dann eher auf flacheren, tretlastigen Stages.

Zu den Strecken: schau mal bei YouTube nach den Strecken der letzten Jahre. Wenn du sonst nicht nur Forstautobahn fährst und auch vor ner nassen Wurzel nicht Halt machst, sollte es keine großen Überraschungen geben. Auf der Fitness-Seite dann schon eher. 

Spaß haben, weit vorausschauen und nicht unbedingt am/über'm Limit fahren - flow is your friend.


----------



## HermD21 (18. Mai 2022)

mad raven schrieb:


> @nanananaMADMAN @k0p3 @SmellsLikeMe @HermD21 coole Sache. Falls ihr jemanden Mit einem organgem Cotic und orangem Helm seht (falls überhaupt Verdunkelungsgefahr besteht ) gerne einfach an quatschen.
> 
> Zwei nächste Hotel.  Wenn ich morgens um 0730 da sein muss kann ich nicht am selben Tag 6 Stages fahren


Sehr gerne  im welchen hotel bist du denn ? Kollege und ich wollten dort vor Ort zelten. Dort soll ja ein Campingplatz und zeltplatz vor Ort sein. Wohnen jetzt nicht zu weit weg. Wenn es richtig regnen sollte werden wir an beiden Tagen anreisen. 

Zur bikeauswahl : hatte überlegt mit meinem 140mm endurohardtail zu fahren jedoch ist mir das schaltauge kurz vorher flöten gegangen und habe jetzt mein dh bike (bergamont straitline 9.0) umgebaut  pedaliert sich auch ganz angenehm Berg hoch. Inkl. Absenkbare sattelsütze 100mm von ks die dropzone. 
Also falls jemand mich aus dem forum sieht. Bin auf nem umgebauten dh bike unterwegs. Könnt mich gerne ansprechen. Mit mehreren fahren ist sowieso immer lustiger


----------



## ubertot (18. Mai 2022)

Ich hab mir ne Kindergartenseuche eingefangen ... hoffe, ich bin bis Sonntag wieder fit


----------



## mad raven (18. Mai 2022)

HermD21 schrieb:


> Also falls jemand mich aus dem forum sieht. Bin auf nem umgebauten dh bike unterwegs. Könnt mich gerne ansprechen. Mit mehreren fahren ist sowieso immer lustiger


Das wäre eine Lustige Gruppe, Kumpel und ich mit dem HT + umgebautes DH


----------



## k0p3 (18. Mai 2022)

Ich bin auf einem nahegelegenen Campingplatz und komme mit einem Transition Scout in langweiligem Blau. Gehe damit also wahrscheinlich in der Masse unter.

Aber ich quatsche einfach drauf los, wenn mir eine ungewöhnliche Kombo ins Auge sticht.  😅


----------



## RhinoDino (18. Mai 2022)

k0p3 schrieb:


> Ich bin auf einem nahegelegenen Campingplatz und komme mit einem Transition Scout in langweiligem Blau. Gehe damit also wahrscheinlich in der Masse unter.
> 
> Aber ich quatsche einfach drauf los, wenn mir eine ungewöhnliche Kombo ins Auge sticht.  😅


Geht mir genau so. Also falls wer in Winterberg fährt und ein schwarzes Last mit DVO (grün) Fahrwerk sieht... 👋


----------



## mad raven (20. Mai 2022)

Hab das in der Bike zum WE gefunden:


> *Die Stages:*
> 
> 
> Stage 1: 0,74 km und 108 hm bergab
> ...


Stage 4 und 6 klingt strange, ich bin Mal gespannt. Die uphills klingen fair für mich


----------



## nanananaMADMAN (20. Mai 2022)

Uuuuh, Insiderwissen. 


mad raven schrieb:


> Stage 4 und 6 klingt strange, ich bin Mal gespannt.


Wenn's kein Vertipper ist, klingt's vor allem nach fieser Treterei - würde mich bei der Topografie aber nicht überraschen...


----------



## RhinoDino (20. Mai 2022)

Ist man eigentlich am Arsch ohne Garmin oder iwas navigierendes?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mad raven (20. Mai 2022)

mad raven schrieb:


> Hab das in der Bike zum WE gefunden:
> 
> Stage 4 und 6 klingt strange, ich bin Mal gespannt. Die uphills klingen fair für mich


Also wenn ich die Karte mit den Angaben abgleiche passt da wenig zusammen


----------



## HermD21 (20. Mai 2022)

mad raven schrieb:


> Also wenn ich die Karte mit den Angaben abgleiche passt da wenig zusammen


Wie sieht es denn bis jetzt mit der Strecke aus ? Mfg


----------



## mad raven (20. Mai 2022)

HermD21 schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn bis jetzt mit der Strecke aus ? Mfg


Gefühlt viel Transfer und ein Mal im Willingen rum. Letzte Stück vom Enduro im Park Trail feht, dafür gibt es Rasenkurven unterm Lift ins Ziel. ""5.5" Stages


----------



## nanananaMADMAN (20. Mai 2022)

Ganz schön viel Getrete für die Streckenausbeute, aber hilft ja nix.  

Ich halte mal nach der Hardtail-FrankensteinDH-Transition-Reisegruppe Ausschau.


----------



## mad raven (21. Mai 2022)

nanananaMADMAN schrieb:


> Ich halte mal nach der Hardtail-FrankensteinDH-Transition-Reisegruppe Ausschau.


Bis jetzt sind wir nur zwei hardtails, den Rest müssen wir auch noch finden (oder ihr uns)


----------



## k0p3 (22. Mai 2022)

Die DH Fraktion @HermD21 habe ich direkt am Start mal kurz angequascht.
Mein Kumpel hats jedenfalls gefeiert. 😄


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mad raven (22. Mai 2022)

Ich hab leider niemanden getroffen. War aber eine sehr coole Veranstaltung.
Hab direkt Mal geguckt ob man in Winterberg noch was zum pennen findet


----------



## nanananaMADMAN (22. Mai 2022)

mad raven schrieb:


> Ich hab leider niemanden getroffen. War aber eine sehr coole Veranstaltung.
> Hab direkt Mal geguckt ob man in Winterberg noch was zum pennen findet


Bin auf der Parkplatzsuche an dir vorbeigefahren, wollte aber nicht aus dem Auto brüllen. 

Zu Winterberg: Wanderparkplatz und sich auf der umgelegten Rückbank ans Rad kuscheln tut's doch auch...
Biste angemeldet?


----------



## mad raven (22. Mai 2022)

nanananaMADMAN schrieb:


> Bin auf der Parkplatzsuche an dir vorbeigefahren, wollte aber nicht aus dem Auto brüllen.


Hättest du ruhig machen können 


nanananaMADMAN schrieb:


> Zu Winterberg: Wanderparkplatz und sich auf der umgelegten Rückbank ans Rad kuscheln tut's doch auch...


Mir fehlt das Auto dafür 


nanananaMADMAN schrieb:


> Biste angemeldet?


Ne da keine Schlafgelegenheit. Wenn ich was brauchbares finde  werde Ichs  aber unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## RhinoDino (22. Mai 2022)

Racement fängt morgen an Winterberg für die Rennen abzuklären, werd ab Freitag dort rumtingeln.
Welche Menschen und Frankenbikes können dort diesmal angetroffen werden?


----------



## HermD21 (23. Mai 2022)

RhinoDino schrieb:


> Racement fängt morgen an Winterberg für die Rennen abzuklären, werd ab Freitag dort rumtingeln.
> Welche Menschen und Frankenbikes können dort diesmal angetroffen werden?


Bin leider bei dem enduro rennen in winterberg nicht dabei. Bin da im Urlaub. Das Rennen  in willingen hat Bock gemacht aber war schon anstrengend mit dem umgebauten DH bike  war viel transfer für wenig Abfahrt aber hat sich trotzdem gelohnt.


----------



## mad raven (24. Mai 2022)

Da Winterberg bei mir wahrscheinlich nix wird, ich aber so viel Spass an der ganzen Sache hatte: wo gibt es noch vergleichbare Rrennen 2022?
Ich bin nicht ganz zufrieden damit wie ich gefahren bin, aber vom Anspruch war es passend für mich.


----------



## nanananaMADMAN (24. Mai 2022)

mad raven schrieb:


> Da Winterberg bei mir wahrscheinlich nix wird, ich aber so viel Spass an der ganzen Sache hatte: wo gibt es noch vergleichbare Rrennen 2022?
> Ich bin nicht ganz zufrieden damit wie ich gefahren bin, aber vom Anspruch war es passend für mich.



EnDuo Rabenberg
E1-Serie (Serienstarter mit Startplatzreservierung allerdings schon ausgebucht, ggf. noch Gaststartplätze für Einzelevents zu ergattern)
Mad East
Sind alle schonmal hier im Faden aufgetaucht und sollten zumindest ähnlich aber nicht anspruchsvoller sein.
Ein weiterer, der Blut geleckt hat - sehr gut.


----------



## ritzel007 (24. Mai 2022)

mad raven schrieb:


> Da Winterberg bei mir wahrscheinlich nix wird, ich aber so viel Spass an der ganzen Sache hatte: wo gibt es noch vergleichbare Rrennen 2022?
> Ich bin nicht ganz zufrieden damit wie ich gefahren bin, aber vom Anspruch war es passend für mich.


Inselsberg Enduro in Bad Tarbarz: https://timing.sportident.com/meldung/entries.php?wkid=20220702725724&sprache=de


----------



## Chainzuck (25. Mai 2022)

RhinoDino schrieb:


> Racement fängt morgen an Winterberg für die Rennen abzuklären, werd ab Freitag dort rumtingeln.
> Welche Menschen und Frankenbikes können dort diesmal angetroffen werden?


Bin mal gespannt ob Sie dieses Jahr neue/längere Strecken hin bekommen. War letztes Jahr etwas schwierig, weil die fast keine Leute hatten fürs Abstecken und Scouten. Wollten Sie dieses Jahr verbessern.
Leider kriegen die Organisatoren wohl kaum Unterstützung von vor Ort...
Wird trotzdem gut werden, ich freu mich.


----------



## RhinoDino (28. Mai 2022)

Die Orga lässt zu wünschen übrig.
Stage 6 und 4 scheinen witzig zu sei und die Blackline kennt man ja.
Vielleicht sieht man sich im Matsch.

Schwarzes Last mit grünem DVO Stuff.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RhinoDino (28. Mai 2022)




----------



## HermD21 (28. Mai 2022)

RhinoDino schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1486868


Viel Spaß wünsche ich euch und bleibt heile


----------



## Roorrrr (30. Mai 2022)

Die Stages haben echt Spaß gemacht. Wetter war auch super.
Aber Orga war so gut wie nicht vorhanden. Noch nie sowas gesehen.
Aber was sollte die steile Abfahrt Ausgang Stage 5 ohne Auslauf bitte? Also wohlgemerkt nach der gewerteten Strecke.  Erstmal standen genau dort teilweise 10 Leute im Weg und dann war auch niemand da, der den Querverkehr unten geregelt hat. Da haben sich während des Transfers echt gefährliche Szenen abgespielt, welche unnötig waren.


----------



## robbi_n (30. Mai 2022)

Ich war Samstag zum Kids Enduro da. So etwas schlechtes was Orga betrifft habe ich noch nicht erlebt. Auch wenn sich zig mal entschuldigt wurde und erwähnt wurde man gebe sein bestes hätte man es rückblickend betrachtet lieber bleiben lassen sollen.

Und dann haben die "Guides" auch noch Leute lautstark angemault ( im Beisein der Kiddies ) was sie auf der Strecke zu suchen haben, die war ja einfach nicht abgesperrt und als Strecke markiert ( der Zielforstweg Stage 6 zum Beispiel, der Zuweg zum Festivalgelände war ). Das empfand ich schon als arges Trauerspiel.


----------



## Chainzuck (30. Mai 2022)

Jap war schon echt schlimm teilweise.
Strecken Auswahl fand ich echt OK und das Rennen an sich hat mega Bock gemacht. Aber alles drum rum war einfach richtig schwach und noch chaotischer als letztes Jahr. Vom miesen Zeitplan (warum nicht früher das Kids Race durchführen), über schlechte Kommunikation (warum keine Teilnehmer E-Mail am Freitag Abend, wo alles wichtige nochmal drin steht, auch welche Stages trainiert werden dürfen), bis zur unergründlich späten Siegerehrung (3h nach Rennschluss am Sonntag wo jeder noch ne Heimreise vor sich hat).
Mit ganz wenig mehr Aufwand/Planung wäre soviel zu verbessern gewesen. Dafür tun die 50€ echt weh im Vergleich was bei andern Rennen dafür geboten wird: Echte Verpflegungsstation, Teilnehmer Beutel, Sachpreise, genug Flatterband, Streckenposten).


----------



## sammy12300 (30. Mai 2022)

Ei...schönes Rennen mit netten Stages, aber das drumherum...🙈
Besonders nett fand ich noch jeden morgen 5 Euro für den Parkplatz mit agressiven Einweisern, die "Verpflegungsstation" wo es nicht einen Riegel oder Banane oder sonst irgendwas Essbares gab, die nicht vorhandene Kommunikation. Wir wussten gar nicht, dass es eine Siegerehrung gibt, geschweige wo diese hätte sein sollen um wieviel Uhr?
Aber es gab das Versprechen nächstes Jahr gibt's noch coolere Strecken.
Ist halt in der Nähe, deswegen nimmt man es mit😉


----------



## RhinoDino (30. Mai 2022)

sammy12300 schrieb:


> Ei...schönes Rennen mit netten Stages, aber das drumherum...🙈
> Besonders nett fand ich noch jeden morgen 5 Euro für den Parkplatz mit agressiven Einweisern, die "Verpflegungsstation" wo es nicht einen Riegel oder Banane oder sonst irgendwas Essbares gab, die nicht vorhandene Kommunikation. Wir wussten gar nicht, dass es eine Siegerehrung gibt, geschweige wo diese hätte sein sollen um wieviel Uhr?
> Aber es gab das Versprechen nächstes Jahr gibt's noch coolere Strecken.
> Ist halt in der Nähe, deswegen nimmt man es mit😉


Siegerehrung war um 16:30 Uhr am Start/Ziel, aber wusste ich auch nur durch fragen und war halt schon spät, weil alle schon dicht gemacht haben... ey wat ein kack Event... komme aber auch wieder.

Ja wer hat Bock auf Roßbach????


----------



## Scheppert (31. Mai 2022)

RhinoDino schrieb:


> ... ey wat ein kack Event... komme aber auch wieder.


Diese Art von "Logik" ergründet sich mir nicht 🙈😅


----------



## onkel_c (2. Juni 2022)

wenn man keine lust auf rennen hat sollte man keine ausrichten. allerdings: die 50€ startgeld nimmt man gerne mit... 
schlimmer geht's nimmer, wirklich nicht. eigentlich ist alles gesagt. ich kann noch zusätzlich hinzufügen:
es ist so einfach bei der startnummernausgabe einen zettel hinzuhängen mit entsprechendem bc wo alle infos zu finden sind. ach so; hätte sich ja jemand mit befassen müssen.
es ist auch sinnfrei den transfer 'außen herum' zu legen, wenn man es nicht überwacht. selbst liften war kein problem. hat niemand geprüft, niemanden gestört. war alles ok. ah ja natürlich: eigenverantwortung, sportlich fair, ... Soetwas gab es früher mal, heute interessiert das nur noch ganz wenige!
wozu auf der abgesperrten stage fahren? war eh niemand da, der irgendwas kontrolliert hätte, geschweige denn wusste worum es eigentlich geht. war einmal ein flatterband weg, ging es lustig geradeaus.
rennen? ne, das war eine absolute spaßveranstaltung. OHNE jeglichen sinn.

wieso gibt es am samstag einen prolog, wenn dieser nicht in das ergebnis eingeht? für eine startaufstellung muss ich keine ~2:40min fahren lassen mit treten bis der arzt kommt. das ginge einfacher. aber eine stagezeit von unter 10min ist auch mehr als ausreichend, absolut!


vor der siegerehrung dann einige nette worte, dass NÄCHSTES MAL ALLES besser wird - aber sicher doch!
ein schelm wer böses dabei denkt, denn gleich bei der siegerehrung zeigte man so richtig wo es lang geht. ein mini holzklötzchen mit platzierung und ort und dazu (zumindest bei den mädels) noch eine kleine dose red bull (meine tochter ist 15! - ich halte so etwas für völlig daneben!). die 'jungs' bekamen immerhin noch ein exemplar der mountainbike rider dazu. der lapidare kommentar meiner tochter war: mädels lesen halt nicht!

gemessen an den 50€ startgeld war das rennen (so wurde es genannt und ausgeschrieben) nicht weniger als eine farce und eine frechheit obendrein.

aber auch beim rookies cup wurde ordentlich gespart. es kann doch nicht sein, dass es für die heranwachsende generation keine sponsoren mehr gibt, die willens sind etwas in den 'siegerbeutel' zu tun? für meine tochter und alle anderen, die sich ihren 'preis' redlich und letztlich genauso ernsthaft erkämpft hatten wie die herren und damen des ixs cups fand ich das einfach nur traurig!

die verhältnisse stimmen einfach nicht mehr.

auch für uns gilt, dass wir nur vor ort waren, weil unser kind unbedingt den dh und enduro mitfahren wollte. es waren ihre ersten rennen und die  corona-zeit hat es nicht leichter gemacht, um ein kind an das racing ehran zu führen... für uns ist es nicht weit, weshalb man sich dann gern mal mit dem nachwuchs auf den weg begibt.

der kosten/nutzenfaktor ist aber so besch..., dass wir das sicher so nicht mehr machen werden. 

um es auf den punkt zu bringen: ... und ich melke meine kuh!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MantaHai (2. Juni 2022)

onkel_c schrieb:


> wenn man keine lust auf rennen hat sollte man keine ausrichten. allerdings: die 50€ startgeld nimmt man gerne mit...
> schlimmer geht's nimmer, wirklich nicht. eigentlich ist alles gesagt. ich kann noch zusätzlich hinzufügen:
> es ist so einfach bei der startnummernausgabe einen zettel hinzuhängen mit entsprechendem bc wo alle infos zu finden sind. ach so; hätte sich ja jemand mit befassen müssen.
> es ist auch sinnfrei den transfer 'außen herum' zu legen, wenn man es nicht überwacht. selbst liften war kein problem. hat niemand geprüft, niemanden gestört. war alles ok. ah ja natürlich: eigenverantwortung, sportlich fair, ... Soetwas gab es früher mal, heute interessiert das nur noch ganz wenige!
> ...


Also hört sich doch voll gut an, Leute fährt nur Rennen in Deutschland. Die Rennen in den Vogesen sind eine Katastrophe. Lohnt sich gar nicht! Gutes Essen gibt es da auch nicht!


----------



## ubertot (2. Juni 2022)

MantaHai schrieb:


> Die Rennen in den Vogesen sind eine Katastrophe.


Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, du willst uns von den Vogesen fern halten…


----------



## nanananaMADMAN (2. Juni 2022)

onkel_c schrieb:


> wenn man keine lust auf rennen hat sollte man keine ausrichten. allerdings: die 50€ startgeld nimmt man gerne mit...
> schlimmer geht's nimmer, wirklich nicht. eigentlich ist alles gesagt. ich kann noch zusätzlich hinzufügen:
> es ist so einfach bei der startnummernausgabe einen zettel hinzuhängen mit entsprechendem bc wo alle infos zu finden sind. ach so; hätte sich ja jemand mit befassen müssen.
> es ist auch sinnfrei den transfer 'außen herum' zu legen, wenn man es nicht überwacht. selbst liften war kein problem. hat niemand geprüft, niemanden gestört. war alles ok. ah ja natürlich: eigenverantwortung, sportlich fair, ... Soetwas gab es früher mal, heute interessiert das nur noch ganz wenige!
> ...


Da hat sich ja was angestaut. 
Mir hat sowohl samstags als auch sonntags auf dem Parkplatz der selbe Typ über die desolate Organisation in den Ohren gelegen und hat mich auf dem ersten Uphill weiter damit drangsaliert.
Hab dann wertvolle Körner verbraten, um dem wegzufahren...warst du das etwa?
(Der hat dann beim Prolog seinen Transponder wutentbrand oben am Trail abgegeben, weil er den mit seinem Mofa nicht fahren sollte und  sich den dann aber später hinterhertragen lassen.  )

Ja, war chaotisch, aber die Stages waren spaßig. Für lange Strecken fährt man halt nicht ins Sauerland.
Und es ist halt Nebengeplänkel einer Messe-/Party-Veranstaltung und keine EWS...ma locker durch die Hose atmen und sich nächstes Mal lieber als Streckenposten melden, statt anonym im Netz rumzustänkern.


----------



## onkel_c (4. Juni 2022)

nanananaMADMAN schrieb:


> Da hat sich ja was angestaut.  ....


ich kann dich beruhigen, es hat sich weder etwas angestaut noch war ich der 'typ'...

zudem habe ich nicht anonym rumgestänkert, sondern genau das in einem vier augen gespräch vor ort an die orga weiter gegeben! es wäre nett, wenn du demnächst derlei unterstellungen unterlässt. aber das ist ja mittlerweile normal anonym im netz rumzustänkern   , gell .

mir ist auch die topographie von wberg bestens bekannt und es ging weder um strecken noch den vergleich zur ews (die ich kenne). hatte ich auch nicht erwartet.

es hieß aber rennveranstaltung. also erwartet man auch das minimum was dafür nötig ist. und wenn man als familie mit 3 leuten am start ist, reißt das eben mittlerweile auch ein loch in die kasse. dafür erwartet man eben auch etwas mehr als nur auf einem mit flatterband abgesperrten parcour zu fahren. aber ok, ggf. sehe ich das falsch. es nur so, dass es keine vergleichbar schlechtere veranstaltung gibt. das schreibt jetzt jmd. der seit anbeginn enduro rennen fährt und vorher schon seit über 20 jahren im dh sport unterwegs war.

aber ich gebe dir recht. ICH wollte dort gar nicht fahren, weil ich darum weiß, wie es in wberg abgeht. es war eben ein gefallen meiner tochter zu liebe, die ihr erstes rennen (allein auf sich gestellt) bestritt. wir waren nur 'begleitpersonal' und sind eben mitgefahren. ich kann dich aber beruhigen: das mit dem 'beim nächsten mal wird alles besser' kenne ich schon zur genüge aus wberg und wir bleiben deshalb beim nächsten mal auch dem enduro rennen fern. beim dh weiß man wenigstens, dass die leute auf der selben strecke unterwegs waren und die zeit mit an sicherheit grenzender wahrscheinlichkeit korrekt ist. und genau dass ist es, was ich bei einem rennen erwarte. andernfalls: spaßveranstaltung für die ich keine 50€ zahle...

du darfst die veranstaltung sehen wie du magst. und wenn es dir gefallen hat und du spaß hattest ist das schön. gestehe aber bitte anderen zu, die dort rennen fahren wollten, es auch unter dem aspekt zu sehen.
wäre nett, wenn man das auch akzeptieren könnte!

die vogesen sind für uns leider zu weit. das kind muss montag morgen in der schule sitzen und hat freitag nachmittag noch kadertraining. das geht sich nicht aus. es soll keine stressveranstaltung für alle werden, sondern gut machbar sein. bei teilweise in summe über 1000km geht sich soetwas nicht aus. sonst wäre das kein thema, genauso wie die cz'ische serie!


----------



## nanananaMADMAN (4. Juni 2022)

onkel_c schrieb:


> ich kann dich beruhigen, es hat sich weder etwas angestaut noch war ich der 'typ'...
> 
> zudem habe ich nicht anonym rumgestänkert, sondern genau das in einem vier augen gespräch vor ort an die orga weiter gegeben! es wäre nett, wenn du demnächst derlei unterstellungen unterlässt. aber das ist ja mittlerweile normal anonym im netz rumzustänkern   , gell .
> 
> ...


Ich kann von meiner Ansicht abweichende Meinungen sehr gut aushalten, hab dir ja auch nix abgesprochen. 
Das Wochenende war chaotisch in vielerlei Hinsicht, besonders im Vergleich zu den Erlebnissen von reibungslos organisierten Rennwochenenden. Ich kann auch gut nachvollziehen, dass das nochmal mehr ins Gewicht fällt, wenn man den eigenen Kids so etwas näher bringen möchte, wofür man selbst schon so lange brennt.
Ich war nur für mich verantwortlich und bin vielleicht bissl fatalistischer unterwegs, wollte an dem Wochenende Spaß haben und habe mich dafür mit den Gegebenheiten arrangiert. 
Der sarkastische Kommentar deines ausführlichen Erfahrungsberichts war einfach nur ne andere Sichtweise auf die Dinge, bitte nicht zu ernst nehmen. 

So, wer fährt die E1 in Rossbach?


----------



## RhinoDino (4. Juni 2022)

nanananaMADMAN schrieb:


> Ich kann von meiner Ansicht abweichende Meinungen sehr gut aushalten, hab dir ja auch nix abgesprochen.
> Das Wochenende war chaotisch in vielerlei Hinsicht, besonders im Vergleich zu den Erlebnissen von reibungslos organisierten Rennwochenenden. Ich kann auch gut nachvollziehen, dass das nochmal mehr ins Gewicht fällt, wenn man den eigenen Kids so etwas näher bringen möchte, wofür man selbst schon so lange brennt.
> Ich war nur für mich verantwortlich und bin vielleicht bissl fatalistischer unterwegs, wollte an dem Wochenende Spaß haben und habe mich dafür mit den Gegebenheiten arrangiert.
> Der sarkastische Kommentar deines ausführlichen Erfahrungsberichts war einfach nur ne andere Sichtweise auf die Dinge, bitte nicht zu ernst nehmen.
> ...


👋
Hab Bock. Sind auch nur noch 3 Wochen!
Die E1 scheint auch nett organisiert zu sein. ☺️


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## =.cf.= marduk (5. Juni 2022)

Servus! Braucht jemand zufällig einen Startplatz für das nächste Rennen der BC Enduro Serie in La Semoy am 11.-12.06.? Kann verletzungsbedingt leider nicht mitfahren!


----------



## StelioKontos (5. Juni 2022)

=.cf.= marduk schrieb:


> Servus! Braucht jemand zufällig einen Startplatz für das nächste Rennen der BC Enduro Serie in La Semoy am 11.-12.06.? Kann verletzungsbedingt leider nicht mitfahren!



Hätte auch noch einen Startplatz abzugeben, da ich leider nicht mitfahren kann.


----------



## imkreisdreher (5. Juni 2022)

Hui, wäre das nicht so weit... War die CET nicht immer in nur in den Vogesen? Hat das BC etwas erweitert...


----------



## suoixon (6. Juni 2022)

RhinoDino schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1486868


Das ist doch der gleiche Murks wie bei der E1 die 2x dort war. Hatte Christian schon drauf angesprochen was das für ein Mist in Winterberg beim 1. mal war. Immerhin die richtige Entscheidung, wer auch immer sie getroffen hat, das nicht unter E1 zu machen. 

La Bresse jetzt am Wochenende war da schon ne andere Nummer. Orga ist bei den Franzosen eigentlich immer gut und die Vereine haben auch richtig Bock. "Beschilderung" zu den Stages ist etwas abenteuerlich. Bekannte haben sich fast eine Stunde verfahren. Da keine Schilder sondern ab und an Flatterband irgendwo hängt. Stages hatten auch interessante Variation im Schwierigkeitsgrad


----------



## Patrice_F (6. Juni 2022)

suoixon schrieb:


> Orga ist bei den Franzosen eigentlich immer gut


du warst wohl noch nie an der Mega…


----------



## suoixon (6. Juni 2022)

Patrice_F schrieb:


> du warst wohl noch nie an der Mega…


Stimmt. 

Die ist ja auch Chaos an sich


----------



## mad raven (6. Juni 2022)

Patrice_F schrieb:


> du warst wohl noch nie an der Mega…


1-stage Enduro?


----------



## hagelus (7. Juni 2022)

nanananaMADMAN schrieb:


> Ich kann von meiner Ansicht abweichende Meinungen sehr gut aushalten, hab dir ja auch nix abgesprochen.
> Das Wochenende war chaotisch in vielerlei Hinsicht, besonders im Vergleich zu den Erlebnissen von reibungslos organisierten Rennwochenenden. Ich kann auch gut nachvollziehen, dass das nochmal mehr ins Gewicht fällt, wenn man den eigenen Kids so etwas näher bringen möchte, wofür man selbst schon so lange brennt.
> Ich war nur für mich verantwortlich und bin vielleicht bissl fatalistischer unterwegs, wollte an dem Wochenende Spaß haben und habe mich dafür mit den Gegebenheiten arrangiert.
> Der sarkastische Kommentar deines ausführlichen Erfahrungsberichts war einfach nur ne andere Sichtweise auf die Dinge, bitte nicht zu ernst nehmen.
> ...


Ich bin in Rossbach am Start 
Fahre ein speci enduro von 2018 in der schwarz/türkis Lackierung.


----------



## ImARallon (7. Juni 2022)

nanananaMADMAN schrieb:


> So, wer fährt die E1 in Rossbach?


Yeeeep 

Wird mein erstes Rennen und ich starte in E1 Sport. Für uns gehts hier hauptsächlich darum ein geiles WE zu haben, auch abseits vom reinen Fahrspaß 

Ich bin trotzdem gespannt wie die Leistungsdichte sein wird bzw. wo mich die Strecke am Ende ausspuckt


----------



## bad-ghost (7. Juni 2022)

Hallo,

ich habe einen Startplatz für das Bike-Components Enduro Tour 2022 - Enduro de la Semoy am 11. und 12.06.2022 abzugeben. 
Bei Interesse bitte ne PM,

Gruß Timo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Patrice_F (7. Juni 2022)

mad raven schrieb:


> 1-stage Enduro?


Nur ein Beispiel.

aber man muss Nachsicht walten lassen, sie machen es ja erst seit ca. 20 Jahren.


----------



## Stuntman-Mike79 (10. Juni 2022)

Hallo. Biete meinen Startplatz bei der Bike-Components Enduro Tour „Enduro des Roches“ am 18.09.22 in Saint Dié des Vosges (Frankreich). Das Rennen ist für Männer ausgebucht. Man kann das Rennen aber über die Homepage auf eine andere Person umbuchen. Ich bekomme dann vom Veranstalter mein Geld zurück…
Bei Interesse gerne melden.

Henne


----------



## RhinoDino (21. Juni 2022)

Roßbach soll wohl etwas länger gehen als Winterberg (Stageanzahl und hm), mal schauen wieviel anstrengender das wird. (Winterberg war das erste mal für mich)

Hab mir in den letzten 2 Wochen Prellungen und ne Grippe eingefangen, hab aber Null Bock die erste Strecke E1 schon zu verpassen...


----------



## nanananaMADMAN (21. Juni 2022)

RhinoDino schrieb:


> Roßbach soll wohl etwas länger gehen als Winterberg (Stageanzahl und hm), mal schauen wieviel anstrengender das wird. (Winterberg war das erste mal für mich)
> 
> Hab mir in den letzten 2 Wochen Prellungen und ne Grippe eingefangen, hab aber Null Bock die erste Strecke E1 schon zu verpassen...


Komm auch mit 2-wöchiger Zwangspause und wackeligem Handgelenk im Gepäck, dann simmer wenigstens schon zweit.


----------



## hagelus (21. Juni 2022)

Ich hab mir vor 2 Wochen am Reschenpass den großen Zeh gebrochen aber bin auch in Roßbach am Start


----------



## nanananaMADMAN (21. Juni 2022)

hagelus schrieb:


> Ich hab mir vor 2 Wochen am Reschenpass den großen Zeh gebrochen aber bin auch in Roßbach am Start


Cleats hinten an die Ferse spaxen und ab geht's.


----------



## ElDiabolo666 (21. Juni 2022)

Wird auf jeden Fall ein spaßiges Rennen!!!


----------



## alteoma301 (22. Juni 2022)

kennt jemand von euch dieses rennen hier? Scheint auch in den vogesen zu sein und jetzt schon zum 10.mal stattzufinden:








						ENDURO DE GIRO | giroenduroteam
					






					www.giromagnyenduroteam.com


----------



## RhinoDino (22. Juni 2022)

Wenn die Wettervorhersage für Sonntag so bleibt, wirds auf jeden Fall was!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_c (22. Juni 2022)

wetter ist doch shite egal! hauptsache mal wieder racen ;-)!


----------



## suoixon (22. Juni 2022)

Rossbach ist top, sowohl vom Verein der das vor Ort organisiert wie auch die Strecken.
habs allerdings dieses Jahr gelassen bei en Preisen die inzwischen aufgerufen werden.


----------



## RhinoDino (27. Juni 2022)

suoixon schrieb:


> Rossbach ist top, sowohl vom Verein der das vor Ort organisiert wie auch die Strecken.
> habs allerdings dieses Jahr gelassen bei en Preisen die inzwischen aufgerufen werden.


Rossbach WAR top!
Danke für einen unglaublich heißen Renntag, geile Orga und geile Strecken!!!


----------



## nanananaMADMAN (27. Juni 2022)

RhinoDino schrieb:


> Rossbach WAR top!
> Danke für einen unglaublich heißen Renntag, geile Orga und geile Strecken!!!


+1
So oft hab ich mich wahrscheinlich noch nie an einem Tag bedankt. Gefühlt (und wahrscheinlich auch tatsächlich) war das ganze Dorf auf den Beinen, um so ein traumhaftes Wochenende auf die Beine zu stellen.
Der Zielsprung war vielleicht bissl überambitioniert für die breite Masse, aber das ist ja im Training aufgefallen und wurde geändert.


----------



## RhinoDino (27. Juni 2022)

nanananaMADMAN schrieb:


> +1
> So oft hab ich mich wahrscheinlich noch nie an einem Tag bedankt. Gefühlt (und wahrscheinlich auch tatsächlich) war das ganze Dorf auf den Beinen, um so ein traumhaftes Wochenende auf die Beine zu stellen.
> Der Zielsprung war vielleicht bissl überambitioniert für die breite Masse, aber das ist ja im Training aufgefallen und wurde geändert.


Das mit dem Sprung nach Stage 7 am Renntag hat mich gewundert. Hatte mich auf den gefreut


----------



## nanananaMADMAN (27. Juni 2022)

RhinoDino schrieb:


> Das mit dem Sprung nach Stage 7 am Renntag hat mich gewundert. Hatte mich auf den gefreut


Dann halt keinen no-hander fürs Zielfoto. 
Da haben sich im Training ein paar ziemlich heftig zerlegt, inkl. Sani-Einsatz - das war's halt nicht wert.
Vielleicht hätte es ne Chickenline auch getan, dann hätte die Zeitmessung hinter'm Sprung bleiben können und die Leute hätten ne Wahl gehabt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RhinoDino (27. Juni 2022)

Da wirst du wohl Recht haben. 
Apropo Foto. Ich meine 2 Fotografen gesehen zu haben. Wird einem sowas einfach per Mail zugeschickt? Rennen sind ja was neues für mich.


----------



## nanananaMADMAN (27. Juni 2022)

RhinoDino schrieb:


> Da wirst du wohl Recht haben.
> Apropo Foto. Ich meine 2 Fotografen gesehen zu haben. Wird einem sowas einfach per Mail zugeschickt? Rennen sind ja was neues für mich.





> Erste Bilder vom Samstag gibt es schon auf Facebook und Instagram. Viele mehr folgen.
> 
> *ZU ENDURO ONE AUF FACEBOOK
> 
> ZU ENDURO ONE AUF INSTAGRAM*


Werden dann wahrscheinlich noch auf der Homepage veröffentlicht. 
Bin in Willingen ins Winterberg gefühlt auch zig Mal fotografiert worden, ohne dass ich die Bilder davon irgendwo gefunden hätte - war dann wahrscheinlich entweder privat geknipst oder ich sah nicht schnell genug aus.


----------



## crusard (27. Juni 2022)

Ich hab mich jetzt mal für den Ochsenkopf angemeldet - wird mein erstes Rennen.
Ist hier sonst noch jemand am Start?

Vmtl. gibt es eine Streckenbesichtigung/Training vorab. Macht es Sinn sich das Gebiet/Trails im Vorfeld schonmal anzuschauen (?) - war bis dato noch nicht am Ochsenkopf.

Am liebsten wäre mir einfach hinfahren und losfahren.


----------



## RhinoDino (27. Juni 2022)

Hi crusard! 

So liefs beispielsweise in Rossbach die letzten Tage ab.

Ziemlich immer ist Samstag Mittags Training, später am Tag ein Prolog / Seeding Run und am Sonntag das Rennen selbst.

Würde nicht empfehlen zu viele Tage vorher zu fahren, weil du die Kraft fürs Rennen brauchst.
Im Training werden NICHT alle Stages befahren und fährst somit die Hälfte blind.


----------



## crusard (27. Juni 2022)

Super, merci für die Infos. Wenn die Hälfte blind gefahren wird bin ich fein. Wäre andernfalls sonst mal ein Wochenende davor zum Ochsenkopf zum biken gefahren um bisschen ein Gefühl für die Trails dort zu bekommen.

Aber dann lass ich mich einfach überraschen


----------



## nanananaMADMAN (27. Juni 2022)

crusard schrieb:


> Super, merci für die Infos. Wenn die Hälfte blind gefahren wird bin ich fein. Wäre andernfalls sonst mal ein Wochenende davor zum Ochsenkopf zum biken gefahren um bisschen ein Gefühl für die Trails dort zu bekommen.
> 
> Aber dann lass ich mich einfach überraschen


Kommt halt darauf an, wie gut du dich "vorbereiten" willst, wenn es dir fürs erste Rennen Sicherheit gibt und du sowieso Bock auf einen Bike-Trip hast, spricht die Wochenenden davor nix dagegen, da schon einmal ein paar Trails (und potenzielle Stages) abzufahren. Mir hat zu viel Streckenstudium in der Vergangenheit eher die Lockerheit genommen.
Um sich Schlüsselstellen mal anzuschauen, reicht das Training und bei anspruchsvolleren Stellen gibt's idR (sogar ausgeschilderte) Chickenlines - bin letztes Wochenende erfolgreiche eine gegen meinen Willen gefahren, weil ich auf das Schild geglotzt habe.


----------



## crusard (27. Juni 2022)

nanananaMADMAN schrieb:


> Kommt halt darauf an, wie gut du dich "vorbereiten" willst, wenn es dir fürs erste Rennen Sicherheit gibt und du sowieso Bock auf einen Bike-Trip hast, spricht die Wochenenden davor nix dagegen, da schon einmal ein paar Trails (und potenzielle Stages) abzufahren. Mir hat zu viel Streckenstudium in der Vergangenheit eher die Lockerheit genommen.
> Um sich Schlüsselstellen mal anzuschauen, reicht das Training und bei anspruchsvolleren Stellen gibt's idR (sogar ausgeschilderte) Chickenlines - bin letztes Wochenende erfolgreiche eine gegen meinen Willen gefahren, weil ich auf das Schild geglotzt habe.



Merci für die Infos - da es um nichts geht und ich das einfach mal ausprobieren möchte, will und werde ich mich da nicht großartig vorbereiten. Vll. macht es mir ja Spaß, dann kann man ggf. auch mal einen ganze Serie mitfahren mit entsprechender Vorbereitung. 

Was ich bis jetzt gelesen habe ist die E1 vom Schwierigkeitslevel eher human.
D.h. wenn ich als Referenz z.B. Reschensee nehme und auf dem Haideralmtrail zügig mit Spaß runterkomme, sollten die Trails am Ochsenkopf funktionieren(?).

Mit +- 1200hm treten habe ich auch kein Problem.


----------



## nanananaMADMAN (27. Juni 2022)

crusard schrieb:


> Merci für die Infos - da es um nichts geht und ich das einfach mal ausprobieren möchte, will und werde ich mich da nicht großartig vorbereiten. Vll. macht es mir ja Spaß, dann kann man ggf. auch mal einen ganze Serie mitfahren mit entsprechender Vorbereitung.
> 
> Was ich bis jetzt gelesen habe ist die E1 vom Schwierigkeitslevel eher human.
> D.h. wenn ich als Referenz z.B. Reschensee nehme und auf dem Haideralmtrail zügig mit Spaß runterkomme, sollten die Trails am Ochsenkopf funktionieren(?).
> ...


Daumen hoch in allen Punkten, hinfahren und Spaß haben.


----------



## hagelus (27. Juni 2022)

nanananaMADMAN schrieb:


> Werden dann wahrscheinlich noch auf der Homepage veröffentlicht.
> Bin in Willingen ins Winterberg gefühlt auch zig Mal fotografiert worden, ohne dass ich die Bilder davon irgendwo gefunden hätte - war dann wahrscheinlich entweder privat geknipst oder ich sah nicht schnell genug aus.


Wenn ihr noch irgendwo Bilder findet dann bitte hier verlinken


----------



## imkreisdreher (27. Juni 2022)

Stuntman-Mike79 schrieb:


> Hallo. Biete meinen Startplatz bei der Bike-Components Enduro Tour „Enduro des Roches“ am 18.09.22 in Saint Dié des Vosges (Frankreich). Das Rennen ist für Männer ausgebucht. Man kann das Rennen aber über die Homepage auf eine andere Person umbuchen. Ich bekomme dann vom Veranstalter mein Geld zurück…
> Bei Interesse gerne melden.
> 
> Henne


da habe ich eventuell Interesse. Wie ist das momentan mit Impfpflicht für Rennteilnehmer?

wegen "Impfpass obligatorisch (und/oder negativer Covid-Test je nach Vorrecht), Tragen einer Maske am Abreise-/Ankunftsort obligatorisch."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alteoma301 (28. Juni 2022)

bei den letzten 2 rennen der serie hat sich da niemand darum gekümmert. das ganze kann natürlich am ende des sommers wieder anders aussehen, wenn es wieder regeln wegen einer erneuten welle gibt. Impfpflicht gibts in Frankreich doch eh nicht. Und einen negativen Covid Test kann man bei Bedarf doch schnell machen - kein echtes Problem, oder?


----------



## imkreisdreher (28. Juni 2022)

alteoma301 schrieb:


> bei den letzten 2 rennen der serie hat sich da niemand darum gekümmert. das ganze kann natürlich am ende des sommers wieder anders aussehen, wenn es wieder regeln wegen einer erneuten welle gibt. Impfpflicht gibts in Frankreich doch eh nicht. Und einen negativen Covid Test kann man bei Bedarf doch schnell machen - kein echtes Problem, oder?


Der Hintergrund meiner Frage ist diese Meldung: https://www.radsport-news.com/sport/sportnews_128222.htm


----------



## alteoma301 (28. Juni 2022)

das war im januar. vermutlich gelten jetzt andere regeln


----------



## hagelus (28. Juni 2022)

Bilder von Rossbach sind jetzt online:

https://www.enduro-one.com/mediamenue/bildergalerie-e1/enduro-one-2022


----------



## Ege23 (1. Juli 2022)

Hallo, weiß jemand wann die Registrierung für das Enduro Rennen in Treuchtlingen startet?


----------



## H4N2 (10. Juli 2022)

Sally!
Ich suche noch 2 Tickets für die Bike Components Enduro Series am 11.09 Bussang-Saint Marie, ohne Lizenz. Vll finde ich hier ja was oder kann mir wer sagen, wo es noch welche geben könnte


----------



## fr-andi (13. Juli 2022)

Enduro Tirol Tour 2022
					

/*! elementor - v3.6.5 - 27-04-2022 */ body.elementor-page .elementor-widget-menu-anchor{margin-bottom:0}		 			/*! elementor - v3.6.5 - 27-04-2022 */ .e-container.e-container--row .elementor-spacer-inner{width:var(--spacer-size)}.e-container.e-container--column...




					www.enduro.tirol


----------



## onkel_c (13. Juli 2022)

deine neue serie?
klingt zumindest nach enduro ;-)
(leider) muss ich zur kitzalp in whistler bei der ews rumkaspern... (versprechen an den nachwuchs)


----------



## fr-andi (13. Juli 2022)

onkel_c schrieb:


> deine neue serie?
> klingt zumindest nach enduro ;-)
> (leider) muss ich zur kitzalp in whistler bei der ews rumkaspern... (versprechen an den nachwuchs)


die 3 Übersee-Rennen sind doch die 3 Wochen zuvor. 
Das 1. Rennen der Tiroler Serie steht ja schon seit Frühjahr fest und ist auch zeitgleich mit 3Länder und einem Rennen der CH-Serie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_c (14. Juli 2022)

fr-andi schrieb:


> die 3 Übersee-Rennen sind doch die 3 Wochen zuvor.


naja; keinerda muss sich schon lohnen. sind halt gute 5 wochen und whistler liegt eben in dem korridor, wie auch kitzalp... wäre ich schon auch gern gefahren!


----------



## JLebowski (20. Juli 2022)

Ich werde es wohl nicht zur BC Enduro Tour in Bussang schaffen. Jemand Interesse an einem Startplatz am 11. September?

Edit. Danke @alteoma301


----------



## alteoma301 (20. Juli 2022)

JLebowski schrieb:


> 10./11. September


das rennen ist nur am 11.
am 10. ist keine Veranstaltung.








						Saint Maurice - Bussang - Bike Components Enduro Tour
					

Un enduro VTT dans une des plus belle vallée des Vosges, avec le départ le plus haut de la saison au Ballon d'Alsace (1247m)




					www.bike-components-endurotour.com


----------



## lowrider87 (10. August 2022)

Ich gebe meinen Startplatz für das 3 Länder Enduro Race Nauders ab.
26.08.22 - 28.08.22





						Das Rennen / Infos - 3 Laender Enduro Race
					






					www.3laenderenduro.com
				




Bei Interesse einfach melden.


----------



## nano20 (15. August 2022)

Dito. Habe ebenfalls ein Platz abzugeben.


----------



## nanananaMADMAN (17. August 2022)

Das letzte E1-Rennen zieht von Bad Endbach nach Eifa um.






						Aus Bad Endbach wird jetzt Eifa
					






					www.enduro-one.com
				





> "Unsere Trails rund um die knapp 700 Meter hohe Sackpfeife sind allesamt flowig aber doch zum Teil auch selektiv."


Bin gespannt auf selektive (?) Trails auf der 700m hohen Sackpfeife (noch nie so ne große gesehen...).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mad raven (17. August 2022)

nanananaMADMAN schrieb:


> Das letzte E1-Rennen zieht von Bad Endbach nach Eifa um.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich hoffe nicht zu selektiv. Ich habe zwei änfänger überredet


----------



## nanananaMADMAN (17. August 2022)

Auch ohne Unkerei fürchte ich, dass es sowas in den nächsten Jahren nicht unbedingt weniger zu lesen gibt:


> Für den dortigen Veranstalter, dem MSC Salzbödetal, war es nicht möglich die behördlichen Auflagen zu erfüllen.





mad raven schrieb:


> Ich hoffe nicht zu selektiv. Ich habe zwei änfänger überredet


Hoffentlich mindestens mit ner Rockshox Select+


----------



## mad raven (17. August 2022)

nanananaMADMAN schrieb:


> Auch ohne Unkerei fürchte ich, dass es sowas in den nächsten Jahren nicht unbedingt weniger zu lesen gibt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ist das so rupelig? ich werde wie in Willingen wieder mit dem BFe da sein


----------



## Deleted 283425 (17. August 2022)

Da findet man ja gar nix dazu?



			eifa trails - Google Suche
		




			eifa mtb - Google Suche
		



https://www.komoot.de/tour/53545715






						Mountainbike: Alsfelder Runde 02 (Tour 108959) - Anfahrt
					

Track der Kategorie Mountainbike, Länge: 79,0 km, Höhe: 795 m. Die Tour befindet sich in Deutschland, Hessen, Alsfeld, Schlitz, Lauterbach, Vogelsberg.




					www.gps-tour.info
				










						Alles rund um die Sackpfeife
					

es ist wieder soweit:    http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14970




					www.mtb-news.de
				




https://www.facebook.com/Wisentbacher/ 







						Zum Anzeigen anmelden oder registrieren
					

Sieh dir auf Facebook Beiträge, Fotos und vieles mehr an.




					www.facebook.com
				




Und hinter Paywall:









						Mountainbiken am Fuß der Sackpfeife
					

Zum 31-jährigen Bestehen der Radsport-Sparte des TSV Eifa steht am Samstag, 18. Juni, der Radsport im Mittelpunkt.




					www.mittelhessen.de


----------



## Saci (23. August 2022)

Ich hätte einen Startplatz fürs BC-Enduro Rennen am 18.09. in St. Die des Vogeses abzugeben - bei Intresse grad ne PM schreiben









						Enduro des Roches – Saint-Dié-des-Vosges - Bike Components Enduro Tour
					

Ein Mountainbike-Enduro in einem der schönsten Täler der Vogesen, mit dem höchsten Start der Saison am Ballon d'Alsace (1247m).




					www.bike-components-endurotour.com


----------



## JLebowski (29. August 2022)

Hat jemand Erfahrungen zum Ochsenkopf? Auf YouTube sieht es teilweise sehr, sehr flach aus.


----------



## onkel_c (29. August 2022)

ja, ist es auch. ist halt enduro!


----------



## Arcbound (29. August 2022)

Man sollte am Oko Steine mögen


----------



## RhinoDino (3. September 2022)

Was mich eher interessiert, was die wesentlichen Unterschiede für euch subjektiv gesehen zwischen Rossbach und Ochsenkopf sind.
Oder einfach "flach und steinig"?


----------



## onkel_c (4. September 2022)

oko: lift, steine, wurzeln, eher flach(er), geringere stage zeit(en)! 
bei nässe kann's sportlich werden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ElDiabolo666 (4. September 2022)

Genau das selbe wollte ich auch grad schreiben. Ich finde aber Oko wenn wie 2016 schon eines der besseren E1 Rennen.


----------



## Symion (5. September 2022)

Suche einen Startplatz für die BC Endurotour in Bussang am 11.09.2022.
Wer einen abzugeben hat bitte melden.


----------



## alteoma301 (5. September 2022)

ist hier jemand das "Enduro du Lion" in Belfort (https://endurodulion.com) gefahren und kann ein Paar Worte zum Rennen und den Strecken sagen? Wie technisch, flowy, felsig, steil, sandig usw sind die trails? Ist es ein gutes rennen oder lohnt es sich eher nicht so?


----------



## alteoma301 (5. September 2022)

alteoma301 schrieb:


> kennt jemand von euch dieses rennen hier? Scheint auch in den vogesen zu sein und jetzt schon zum 10.mal stattzufinden:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Als kurze Info: Ich war da und es war mega. Die Jungs haben sich nicht lumpen lassen und haben einfach mal den Großteil von 6 Stages für das Rennen komplett neu in den Wald gelegt. Bis auf eine Stage waren alle anderen zu 100% loam. Übertrieben geiles Fahrgefühl, zumal so zu fahren ja auch nur in Rennsituationen legal ist.


----------



## H4N2 (5. September 2022)

Jo symion. Hab n Ticket


----------



## schoolbusjunky (6. September 2022)

wer braucht noch ein startplatz für den 11.09.2022 Bussang - Saint Maurice ????????? 
bei interesse PM bitte


----------



## CAPF (7. September 2022)

Biete einen Startplatz für den 11.09.2022 Bussang - Saint Maurice! Bei Interesse PM......


----------



## Chainzuck (8. September 2022)

Suche Startplatz für BC Enduro 18.09. in Saint Die des Vosges. Wer was hat oder wen kennt, bitte PN.


----------



## RhinoDino (8. September 2022)

onkel_c schrieb:


> oko: lift, steine, wurzeln, eher flach(er), geringere stage zeit(en)!
> bei nässe kann's sportlich werden...


Klingt irgendwie so als wäre man selbst Schuld, wenn man dort keine Clicks fährt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arcbound (9. September 2022)

RhinoDino schrieb:


> Klingt irgendwie so als wäre man selbst Schuld, wenn man dort keine Clicks fährt


Ein Kumpel von mir fährt seit einem gemeinsamen Wochenende am Oko nun auch Klicks   
Ja, die sind dort sehr zu empfehlen.


----------



## JLebowski (9. September 2022)

Arcbound schrieb:


> Ein Kumpel von mir fährt seit einem gemeinsamen Wochenende am Oko nun auch Klicks
> Ja, die sind dort sehr zu empfehlen.


Langsam kriege ich es als Flatpedalfahrer bei seinem ersten Endurorennen mit der Angst…


----------



## k0p3 (9. September 2022)

JLebowski schrieb:


> Langsam kriege ich es als Flatpedalfahrer bei seinem ersten Endurorennen mit der Angst…



Ach quatsch...
Nicht drüber nachdenken und (mit Flats) Spaß haben


----------



## RhinoDino (11. September 2022)

Hmm, glaub ich fahr einfach vorher local trails mit Clicks und mach das, was sich aktuell am besten anfühlt, unabhängig vom OKO-Rennen...


----------



## MonstaBomba24-7 (14. September 2022)

Hey Leute,

Vielleicht blöde Frage: fahre am WE BC Enduro Tour in St.Dié. Neben Fullface-Pflicht ist auch ein Rückenprotektor nötig. Reicht hierfür auch der Protektor im Rucksack? Konnte im Reglement leider nichts dazu finden.


----------



## alteoma301 (14. September 2022)

MonstaBomba24-7 schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> Vielleicht blöde Frage: fahre am WE BC Enduro Tour in St.Dié. Neben Fullface-Pflicht ist auch ein Rückenprotektor nötig. Reicht hierfür auch der Protektor im Rucksack? Konnte im Reglement leider nichts dazu finden.


Wenn es ein zertifizierter Protektorrucksack ist: ja. machen viele so.
ein Rucksack mit einem Holzbrett drin wird wohl nicht durchgehen - aber vermutlich auch niemandem auffallen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MonstaBomba24-7 (14. September 2022)

alteoma301 schrieb:


> Wenn es ein zertifizierter Protektorrucksack ist: ja. machen viele so.
> ein Rucksack mit einem Holzbrett drin wird wohl nicht durchgehen - aber vermutlich auch niemandem auffallen


Dank dir!

Der Evoc Stage sollte darunter fallen. Aus gesundheitlichen Gründen und Bewegungsfreiheit hab ich gerade eine Protektoren Weste bei BC bestellt, ist vernünftiger so.


----------



## alteoma301 (15. September 2022)

Hat hier jemand einen Platz für das 'Enduro des Terres Noires' in Frankreich abzugeben? Ich suche dringend noch einen zusätzlichen Startplatz.






						Trophée Enduro des Alpes 2022
					






					www.njuko.net


----------



## hagelus (18. September 2022)

Weiß jemand ob es am Ochsenkopf auch so eine Verpflegungsstation zwischen den stages gibt?
In Rossbach war das schon sehr geil...
Auf der enduro 1 HP habe ich schon geschaut, da steht leider nichts.


----------



## Arcbound (18. September 2022)

hagelus schrieb:


> Weiß jemand ob es am Ochsenkopf auch so eine Verpflegungsstation zwischen den stages gibt?
> In Rossbach war das schon sehr geil...
> Auf der enduro 1 HP habe ich schon geschaut, da steht leider nichts.


2018 gab es eine. Ich kann mich auch an kein E1 Rennen erinnern, bei dem es keine Station gab.


----------



## RhinoDino (19. September 2022)

Ey Jungs und Mädels, will kein Pessimist sein, aber wenn ich mir die Wettervorhersage fürs Wochenende anschaue, dann wird OKO komplett Krieg und Eskalation sein xD


----------



## JLebowski (19. September 2022)

Hab mir am WE in Nauders bereits bei ähnlichen Bedingungen die Hand geschrottet und bin raus.
Allen viel Erfolg


----------



## nanananaMADMAN (20. September 2022)

RhinoDino schrieb:


> Ey Jungs und Mädels, will kein Pessimist sein, aber wenn ich mir die Wettervorhersage fürs Wochenende anschaue, dann wird OKO komplett Krieg und Eskalation sein xD


Viel wilder als auf dem nassen Haideralmtrail kann's wahrscheinlich nicht werden. Wer sich nicht zerlegt hat, kam fluchend und/oder froh, in einem Stück runtergekommen zu sein im Ziel an. 

Man muss sich einfach Mantra-artig vorsagen, dass man/frau das zum Spaß macht und die Risikofreude vielleicht bissl runterschrauben. 

Viel Spaß allen und lasst euch nicht vom Wetter ärgern!


----------



## Arcbound (20. September 2022)

RhinoDino schrieb:


> Ey Jungs und Mädels, will kein Pessimist sein, aber wenn ich mir die Wettervorhersage fürs Wochenende anschaue, dann wird OKO komplett Krieg und Eskalation sein xD


Als ob die Wettervorhersagen in letzter Zeit so zuverlässig waren. Abgesehen davon haben wir gerade erst Dienstag. Das ändert sich noch dreimal bis dahin.
Und meine Wetterapp sagt eh trockenes Wetter voraus


----------



## ElDiabolo666 (20. September 2022)

Wetter egal Hauptsache Rennen fahren!


----------



## RhinoDino (23. September 2022)

Eyo, wenn wer ein Bett in OKO braucht, sagt mir gern Bescheid


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mad raven (12. Oktober 2022)

Ist noch jemand dieses Wochenende in Eifa dabei?


----------



## RhinoDino (12. Oktober 2022)

JA NORMAAAAL!!!


----------



## nanananaMADMAN (12. Oktober 2022)

Jouuu
Matschhose is eingepackt, Freitag soll nochmal richtig was runterkommen, könnte für Sonntag dann genau richtig werden. Freu mir schon


----------



## RhinoDino (12. Oktober 2022)

Ach hör doch auf, kein Bock mehr auf Regen-Rennen xD


----------



## mad raven (12. Oktober 2022)

nanananaMADMAN schrieb:


> Jouuu
> Matschhose is eingepackt, Freitag soll nochmal richtig was runterkommen, könnte für Sonntag dann genau richtig werden. Freu mir schon


freuen aufs Rennen ja, aufs Wetter...  vor ein paar Tagen als der Wetterbericht noch Sonne vorhergesagt hatte auch. Beschweren werde ich mich nicht wenn es am Samstag und Sonntag trocken bleibt


----------



## nanananaMADMAN (12. Oktober 2022)

Scheint tagsüber auch trocken zu bleiben, Samstagnacht wird halt nochmal nachgewässert um den obligatorischen Vorderrad-Wegrutscher in der ersten Kurve sicherzustellen.


----------



## DaHe (14. Oktober 2022)

Ich werde am Wochenende auch meine Enduro-Premiere in Eifa bestreiten, bin schon gespannt. 

An die Erfahrenen hier: Wie schaut's denn Unterwegs mit Verpflegung aus? Auf den Bildern haben ja die wenigsten einen Rucksack oder so dabei. Ich trinke aber generell sehr viel beim fahren. Kommt man da zurecht, oder doch lieber was mitnehmen?


----------



## LaiNico (14. Oktober 2022)

Auf der Homepage sind Teilnehmerinfos hinterlegt. Dort gibt es auch Infos zur Verpflegung.
Erfahrungsbasiert: Rechne, wenn Du nicht im vorderen Drittel startest, damit noch bei der letzten Durchfahrt der Verpflegungsstation noch "alles" bekommen zu können. Ich habe immer Müsliriegel und Wasser dabei.


----------



## mad raven (14. Oktober 2022)

ich zähle mindestens 4 Leute die dabei sind:

@RhinoDino
@nanananaMADMAN
@DaHe
mich
falls man mir über den weg fährti  gerne ansprechen: oranges Cotic  BFe (HT fällt auf ) und immer Anti-Nazi Klamotten an (+ Oranger Helm und Goggles)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ubertot (14. Oktober 2022)

mad raven schrieb:


> immer Anti-Nazi Klamotten an (+ Oranger Helm und Goggles)


Was sind denn Antinaziklamotten?

Ich bin leider raus am Wochenende. Hab mich letztes Wochenende verletzt und muss Pause machen.


----------



## mad raven (14. Oktober 2022)

ubertot schrieb:


> Was sind denn Antinaziklamotten?


Werde wahrscheinlich den anhaben 








						KEIN BOCK AUF NAZIS 'Lion' Kapu
					

80% Baumwolle / 20% Polyester




					kban.hamburgrecords.com
				



oder falls es doch warm wird:



so etwas in mit getauschten farben


----------



## nanananaMADMAN (14. Oktober 2022)

DaHe schrieb:


> An die Erfahrenen hier: Wie schaut's denn Unterwegs mit Verpflegung aus? Auf den Bildern haben ja die wenigsten einen Rucksack oder so dabei. Ich trinke aber generell sehr viel beim fahren. Kommt man da zurecht, oder doch lieber was mitnehmen?


Kommst mehrfach dran vorbei, Getränke auffüllen wird wahrscheinlich immer gehen - mindestens einen Notfallriegel würde ich trotzdem einstecken.


> Verpflegungsstation mit Getränken und Obst zentral am Start zu Stage 2 sowie gleichzeitig an der Durchfahrt zu Stage 3 und 5.


Schnelle Genesung an @ubertot und viel Spaß allen, vielleicht bis die Tage.


----------



## mad raven (17. Oktober 2022)

schon mal eine Frage zu nächstem Jahr: kennt jemand Rennen ausser in GB wo es eine explizite Hardtail Klasse gibt?
Wäre schon weil es nicht so weit wäre. Ansonsten klingt https://ardrock.co.uk/ auch sehr cool (da gab es diess Jahr auf jeden Fall eine HT Klasse/Wertung)


----------



## Arcbound (18. Oktober 2022)

Bei der Mad East haben sie dieses Jahr, da 3 oder 4 Leute mit Hardtail unterwegs waren, die noch extra ausgezeichnet.


----------



## xeitto (18. Oktober 2022)

mad raven schrieb:


> schon mal eine Frage zu nächstem Jahr: kennt jemand Rennen ausser in GB wo es eine explizite Hardtail Klasse gibt?
> Wäre schon weil es nicht so weit wäre. Ansonsten klingt https://ardrock.co.uk/ auch sehr cool (da gab es diess Jahr auf jeden Fall eine HT Klasse/Wertung)


Swiss Enduro series


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## emtezet13 (28. Dezember 2022)

gibt es die eifa tour auf komoot o.ä.? finde leider nichts...


----------



## RhinoDino (28. Dezember 2022)

mad raven schrieb:


> ich zähle mindestens 4 Leute die dabei sind:
> 
> @RhinoDino
> @nanananaMADMAN
> ...


Jo ich seh das jetzt erst. Nice.
Ich sag nächstes Jahr "Hallo". Serien-Nennung is ja schon drin :~)


----------



## mad raven (28. Dezember 2022)

RhinoDino schrieb:


> Jo ich seh das jetzt erst. Nice.
> Ich sag nächstes Jahr "Hallo". Serien-Nennung is ja schon drin :~)


Der Plan ist wieder in Eifa mit zu fahren. Und  ich wollte noch  das Rennen der Swiss Enduro Series in Airolo  fahren.
Viel mehr Enduro Rennen werden es wohl nicht werden dieses Jahr. 
In Willingen bin ich auch wohl, dann aber für das DH Rennen.


----------



## RhinoDino (28. Dezember 2022)

Mit dem Enduro oder einem DH?


----------



## emtezet13 (28. Dezember 2022)

emtezet13 schrieb:


> gibt es die eifa tour auf komoot o.ä.? finde leider nichts...



hab sie doch gefunden 🏆

www.komoot.de/tour/941886935


----------



## mad raven (28. Dezember 2022)

RhinoDino schrieb:


> Mit dem Enduro oder einem DH?


Das DH Rennen auf dem DH, die Enduro auf dem HT.  Darum auch Swiss Enduro Series, die haben eine explizite HT Wertung


----------



## LarsLangfinger (28. Dezember 2022)

Airolo ist super nice, viel Spaß da!


----------



## baumannma (29. Dezember 2022)

mad raven schrieb:


> Das DH Rennen auf dem DH, die Enduro auf dem HT.  Darum auch Swiss Enduro Series, die haben eine explizite HT Wertung


krass ist wie schnell ihr/die jungs auf HT unterwegs sind, habe aletsch SES mitgefahren und alle HT fahrer hatten die besseren zeiten als ich mit fully 🫣 grossen respekt davor!


----------



## mad raven (29. Dezember 2022)

baumannma schrieb:


> krass ist wie schnell ihr/die jungs auf HT unterwegs sind, habe aletsch SES mitgefahren und alle HT fahrer hatten die besseren zeiten als ich mit fully 🫣 grossen respekt davor!


Das ist das schöne am HT. Ich fahre nur aus Spaß und freue mich über jeden Fully Fahrer den ich am Ende hinter mir lasse.


----------



## nanananaMADMAN (29. Dezember 2022)

mad raven schrieb:


> Das ist das schöne am HT. Ich fahre nur aus Spaß und freue mich über jeden Fully Fahrer den ich am Ende hinter mir lasse.


Hauptsache in einem Stück ankommen. 
Gibt ja nochmal ne Runde in Eifa...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mad raven (30. Dezember 2022)

nanananaMADMAN schrieb:


> Hauptsache in einem Stück ankommen.
> Gibt ja nochmal ne Runde in Eifa...


Spaß hatte ich trotzdem. Aber ich würde nächstes Jahr auch gerne das Rennen mitfahren und nicht nur das Training


----------

